# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Διαμονή καρδερίνας ανά εποχή

## ninos

Είχα κάποιες συζητήσεις με κάποια παιδιά απο το φόρουμ και έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την διαμονή της καρδερίνας όλο τον χρόνο. 

Εντάξει στην αναπαραγωγή, προτείνουν οι περισσότεροι άπλετο χώρο και είναι κατανοητό.  Στην "συντήρηση" έχω ακούσει γνώμες που λένε οτι πρέπει να τις χωρίζουμε (κατανοητό) και να τις τοποθετούμε μόνες τους σε σχετικά μικρό κλουβάκι, άσχετα εαν θέλουμε να τις εκπαιδεύσουμε ή όχι.

Αυτό είναι που μου έκανε την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση και άνοιξα το θέμα να ρωτήσω εαν τελικά αυτό ισχύει και κατά πόσο είναι καλό για το πουλί ;

----------


## antonispahn

Δεν είμαι  έμπειρος αλλα παιδιά θα μας πουν καλύτερα αλλα κατά την διάρκεια της "πτερορροιας" η άσκηση είναι πολύ σημαντική.Επίσης αν τα πουλια μείνουν σε μικρά κλουβιά για πολύ καιρό υπάρχει κίνδυνος παχυσαρκίας. Ο Nατάλε προτείνει τα θηλυκά να μπαίνουν σε κλούβες 3-4 μαζί μετά την "πτερροροια"

----------


## geam

νομίζω πως είναι λίγο υποκειμενικό το θέμα....
εξαρτάται απο τον χώρο που έχει ο καθένας μας και τον εκτροφέα-ιδιοκτήτη....
εγω συνήθως δεν χωρίζω τα ζευγάρια, και τα έχω στην ίδια κλουβα αναπαραγωγης, μαζι, όλο το χρόνο....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> νομίζω πως είναι λίγο υποκειμενικό το θέμα....
> εξαρτάται απο τον χώρο που έχει ο καθένας μας και τον εκτροφέα-ιδιοκτήτη....
> εγω συνήθως δεν χωρίζω τα ζευγάρια, και τα έχω στην ίδια κλουβα αναπαραγωγης, μαζι, όλο το χρόνο....


Και βέβαια δεν χωρίζουμε ποτέ ένα έτοιμο ζευγάρι.Ποιος ο λογος άλλωστε ?

Η μόνη περίπτωση να χωρίσουμε το ζευγάρι είναι αν δούμε πως ο αρσενικός είναι άτακτος στην περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής.

Μήπως όμως ο Στέλιος απευθυνεται για τα νέα γαρδελάκια που είναι ήδη στις κλούβες πτήσης αυτή την περίοδο ?

----------


## geam

αρκετοί ισχυρίζονται, πως είναι καλύτερα να τα χωρίζεις για να πυρώνει πιο εύκολα το αρσενικό και να εχει όρεξη για ζευγάρωμα....
(την περίοδο της αναπαρωγωγής εννοειται οτι ενώνουν και βαζουν το ίδιο ζευγαρι μαζί...)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αν ο Στέλιος εννοεί τα μικρά καρδερινάκια............ΝΑΙ .....έχω την άποψη πως πρέπει να χωριστουν ολα μέχρι αρχές Οκτωμβρίου γιατί μετά ενδέχεται να αρχισουν προβλήματα.

Ειναι η πιο δυσκολη περίοδος τότε που αλλάζει ο καιρός.

----------


## ninos

Παιδια ρωτώ για την περίοδο μετά  την αναπαραγωγή και την πτερόρροια. Την εποχή της συντήρησης με λίγα λογια, δηλαδή από Οκτώβρη έως και τον Φεβρουάριο σίγουρα. Αναφερομαι και για τους γονεις, αλλα και για τα μικρα.

----------


## ninos

> αρκετοί ισχυρίζονται, πως είναι καλύτερα να τα χωρίζεις για να πυρώνει πιο εύκολα το αρσενικό και να εχει όρεξη για ζευγάρωμα....
> (την περίοδο της αναπαρωγωγής εννοειται οτι ενώνουν και βαζουν το ίδιο ζευγαρι μαζί...)



Εν μερη καταλαβαινω και συμφωνω στην αποψη αυτη Γιωργο, αλλα αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ορισμενοι αναφέρουν πως πρέπει να τα βάζουμε σε "μικρά" κλουβάκια  ;  Προσφερει κάτι δηλαδη το "μικρο" κλουβι είτε ειναι μια λανθασμενη εντυπωση ;





> Αν ο Στέλιος εννοεί τα μικρά καρδερινάκια............ΝΑΙ .....έχω την άποψη πως πρέπει να χωριστουν ολα μέχρι αρχές Οκτωμβρίου γιατί μετά ενδέχεται να αρχισουν προβλήματα.


Σε τι διαστάσεων κλουβί τα βαζουμε μετα ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέλιο εγώ έχω δύο ζευγάρια.

Ολο το χειμώνα τον έβγαλαν μαζί.Το κάθε ζευγάρι στο δικό του χώρο μαζί.

Το ένα ζευγάρι πύρωσε μέσα Απριλίου(πουλιά του 11) και το άλλο αρχές Ιουλίου.(εδώ η θυληκιά έιναι πρωτάρα)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αρκεί να είναι μόνο του το πουλί Στέλιο.

Μετά πάμε....σε τί χώρο μπορεί να διαθέσει ο καθένας.

Βέβαια πάντα θα έχεις κατα νου ότι....δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μία καρδερίνα να βγάλει το χειμώνα σε μία κλούβα 1,20 μήκος και όταν έρθει η Ανοιξη να την βάλεις σε μικρότερο κλουβί για την διαδικασία της αναπαραγωγής.

Προτιμώ το αντίθετο.

----------


## ninos

επομένως, (εαν βάλουμε στην άκρη την εκπαίδευση),  ισχύει ότι και στα καναρίνια. *Όσο ποιο μεγάλο το κλουβί, τόσο το καλύτερο*.

----------


## geam

> Εν μερη καταλαβαινω και συμφωνω στην αποψη αυτη Γιωργο, αλλα αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ορισμενοι αναφέρουν πως πρέπει να τα βάζουμε σε "μικρά" κλουβάκια ; Προσφερει κάτι δηλαδη το "μικρο" κλουβι είτε ειναι μια λανθασμενη εντυπωση


στο μικρό κλουβί, το πουλί μουδιάζει και "ηρεμεί" υποτίθεται....

(μικρά κλουβιά και σκοτεινά χρησιμοποιουν και στην "μούτα"... ρώτα τον JK21...)

----------


## ninos

> στο μικρό κλουβί, το πουλί μουδιάζει και "ηρεμεί" υποτίθεται....


αααα γειάσου ρε Γιώργαρε !!!!  

Αυτήν ακριβώς την άποψη, που είναι λανθασμένη κατ΄εμένα, ήθελα να θίξω...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> επομένως, (εαν βάλουμε στην άκρη την εκπαίδευση),  ισχύει ότι και στα καναρίνια. *Όσο ποιο μεγάλο το κλουβί, τόσο το καλύτερο*.


Διαφώνώ.

Καμία σχέση με τα κανάρια.

Αλλη φιλoσοφία η καρδερίνα.

Τα κανάρια ζευγαρώνουν όπου και να τα βάλεις....σε αντίθεση με τις καρδερίνες που δεν ζευγαρώνουν παντα και παντού.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> στο μικρό κλουβί, το πουλί μουδιάζει και "ηρεμεί" υποτίθεται....
> 
> (μικρά κλουβιά και σκοτεινά χρησιμοποιουν και στην "μούτα"... ρώτα τον JK21...)


Εξαρτάται τι εννοεί κάποιος μικρό κλουβί.

Τι μικρό κλουβί που θα βάλω εγώ το κάθε γαρδέλι είναι 35 Χ 45 Χ 45.

----------


## ninos

Ρε Βασιλη δεν αναφέρομαι στην αναπαραγωγή !..  Εκεί είναι ξεκάθαρα. Ο Γιώργης το έθεσε σωστά το ερώτημα.. Εσύ συμφωνείς με την θεώρια αυτή ; 





> στο μικρό κλουβί, το πουλί μουδιάζει και "ηρεμεί" υποτίθεται....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ρε Βασιλη δεν αναφέρομαι στην αναπαραγωγή !..  Εκεί είναι ξεκάθαρα. Ο Γιώργης το έθεσε σωστά το ερώτημα.. Εσύ συμφωνείς με την θεώρια αυτή ;


Απάντησα στο 15 post

----------


## ninos

Το διάβαζα, αλλά το κάνεις επειδή "αναγκάζεσαι" λόγο χώρου, είτε επειδή πιστεύεις ότι το πουλί θα είναι πιο "ήρεμο" ;;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Το διάβαζα, αλλά το κάνεις επειδή "αναγκάζεσαι" λόγο χώρου, είτε επειδή πιστεύεις ότι το πουλί θα είναι πιο "ήρεμο" ;;


Σου έχω απαντήσει ...

Πριν αλλάξει ο καιρός θα πρέπει το κάθε πουλί να είναι μόνο του....μέχρι να βρεις το ταίρι του.

Τα κοκκίδια παραμονεύουν αν μείνουν μαζί όλα τα πουλιά....όσο μεγαλώνουν.

----------


## geam

όταν λέω μικρό κλουβί και «μουτα» εννοώ το μέγεθος του κραχτόκλουβου....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> όταν λέω μικρό κλουβί και «μουτα» εννοώ το μέγεθος του κραχτόκλουβου....


ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## ninos

> Σου έχω απαντήσει ...
> 
> Πριν αλλάξει ο καιρός θα πρέπει το κάθε πουλί να είναι μόνο του....μέχρι να βρεις το ταίρι του.
> 
> Τα κοκκίδια παραμονεύουν αν μείνουν μαζί όλα τα πουλιά....όσο μεγαλώνουν.


Θέλω "καθαρή" και όχι πλάγια απάντηση  :winky:  

Τα βάζεις σε 35άρι κλουβί γιατί αναγκάζεσαι ή γιατί το πουλί ηρεμεί και είναι πιο φιλικό ;

----------


## ninos

δηλαδή,

εαν σου το επιτρέπει ο χώρος, θα τα είχες μόνα τους σε μια συστοιχία 60άρων ζευγαρώστρων και στην αναπαραγωγή να τα έβαζες σε κλούβα ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δηλαδή,
> 
> εαν σου το επιτρέπει ο χώρος, θα τα είχες μόνα τους σε μια συστοιχία 60άρων ζευγαρώστρων και στην αναπαραγωγή να τα έβαζες σε κλούβα ;


Αν απευθυνεσαι γενικά....ναι θα το έκανα.

Αν απευθύνεσαι ειδικά σε μένα ...οχι δεν θα το έκανα.

Σκέφτομαι η διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής για του χρόνου να γίνει σε μικρότερη ζευγαρώστρα απο 1 μέτρο που είχα περσυ. (για τα νέα καρδερινάκια)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Θέλω "καθαρή" και όχι πλάγια απάντηση  
> 
> Τα βάζεις σε 35άρι κλουβί γιατί αναγκάζεσαι ή γιατί το πουλί ηρεμεί και είναι πιο φιλικό ;


Σου έχω απαντήσει.

Στην άκρη του μυαλού μου έχω πάντα την εποχή της αναπαραγωγης.

Και απο κει εξαρτάται που θα μείνουν και που θα καταλήξουν τα νέα καρδερινάκια.

----------


## geam

Μπίλλ ασε τα έλεος και τα κυρ-ελέησον κι άκου:
αυτο που σου λέω ισχύει.... πουλια φρεσκοαιχμαλωτισμένα μπαίνουν σε κλουβακια για να ηρεμήσουν....
αλλά εγω θελω να ρωτήσω κατι άλλο.... καποιος που έχει στο κοπάδι του πάνω απο 40 πουλιά.... (γονείς και νεοσσούς) τι κανει???
τα χωρίζει ή τα αφήνει όλα μαζι σε κλουβες πτήσης?????
χωρίζει τους νεοσσούς, τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκα????? τι?????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μπίλλ ασε τα έλεος και τα κυρ-ελέησον κι άκου:
> αυτο που σου λέω ισχύει.... πουλια φρεσκοαιχμαλωτισμένα μπαίνουν σε κλουβακια για να ηρεμήσουν....
> αλλά εγω θελω να ρωτήσω κατι άλλο.... καποιος που έχει στο κοπάδι του πάνω απο 40 πουλιά.... (γονείς και νεοσσούς) τι κανει???
> τα χωρίζει ή τα αφήνει όλα μαζι σε κλουβες πτήσης?????
> χωρίζει τους νεοσσούς, τα αρσενικά και τα θηλυκα????? τι?????


Καταρχήν δεν κάνω ποτέ κουβέντα για πιασμένα πουλιά.

Αυτός που θα έχει 40-50 νέα καρδερινάκια θα πρέπει να έχει κάνει κουμάντο για το "πως" θα τα διαχειριστεί....με τον τρόπο που ανέφερα.

Πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη αυτά που γράφω.

----------


## geam

να ξεκαθαρίσω πως δεν αντιπαρατίθεμαι σε όσα λες....
εξέφρασα μια «τεχνική» που την ακολουθουν αρκετοί για να «μαλακώσουν»  ή και για να δασκαλέψουν τα πουλιά τους...

----------


## ninos

εννοείται δεν κάνουμε κουβέντα για πιασμένα.

Άρα συμφωνούμε τελικά πως το "μικρό" κλουβί δεν προσφέρει "τίποτα" ;  Απλά θα πρέπει να δώσουμε προσοχή, ώστε στην αναπαραγωγή να μην βάλουμε τα πουλιά σε κλουβιά μικρότερα απο αυτά που είναι στην περίοδο της συντήρησης (μόνα τους)

Επομένως τι είναι ; άλλος ένας μύθος ;

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω πως μετα τον απογαλακτισμο των νεοσσων (που δεν πρεπει να βιαζομαστε να γινει ) πρεπει τα μικρα να ξεχωρισθουν μονο απο τα ενηλικα πουλια και δεν εννοω πουθενα οτι πρεπει να χωρισθουν και αναμεταξυ τους ! Αρκει εκει που θα βρισκονται να ειναι χωρος οπου μπορουν να πετουν ανετα (αρα κλουβες πανω απο 90 ποντους και οχι μεγαλος αριθμος πουλιων ) ,να υπαρχουν κουρνιαστρες  ,ταιστρες και ποτιστρες σε ποσοτητα τετοια που τα πουλια δεν θα μαλωνουν για την διεκδικηση τους και το υποστρωμα να ειναι τετοιο ωστε να απορροφα καθε ιχνος υγρασιας ! 

η μεταφορα σε ατομικα κλουβια δεν νομιζω να ηρεμει τα πουλια ,ακομα και να ειναι πιασμενα ,απλα τα περιοριζει το χωρο να πεταξουν και ισως κουρασμενα να χτυπιουνται πανω στα καγκελα (εχω συχνα να γινεται ακομη και σε κραχτοκλουβα που αν ισχυει αυτο θα τα ηρεμουσε ) απλα σταματανε καποια στιγμη ,αλλα δεν σταματανε να ανεβαινουν τα κοκκιδια τους ειτε λογω ψυχολογικης καταστασης ,ειτε λογω οτι μικρος χωρος ειναι πιο ευκολα χωρος για να ερχεται σε αμεση επαφη το πουλι με τις ωοκυστες του και να ανακυκλωνει σε ρυθμο καταρρακτη τα κοκκιδια .Το χαμηλο φως πραγματι ηρεμει τα πουλια .Πραγματι επισης τα κανει να κελαηδουν περισσοτερο ,γιατι απλα το κελαηδησμα ειναι τροπος καλεσματος παρεας και σπασιματος της μονοτονης ζωης .Οπως πραγματι υπαρχουν πουλια που πανε σε μικρα κλουβια και δεν ανεβαζουν κοκκιδια ,ουτε χτυπιουνται αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι ο κανονας

Πραγματι η μεταφορα απο την συντηρηση στην αναπαραγωγη σε μικροτερο κλουβι (αν ειναι σημαντικα μικροτερο ,γιατι ενα κλουβι 90 ποντων με ενα ζευγαρι ,δεν θεωρειται μικροτερο απο ενα 1.20 που ειχε πχ 6 πουλια ) μπορει να στρεσσαρει τα πουλια ,αλλα δικια μου θεση θεωρητικη (  λογω του οτι τα ζευγαρωματα πετυχαινουν  κυριως σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια πανω απο 70 ποντους και με το 70 οριο αν ειναι και φαρδια )  και λογων αρχων , ειναι οτι πρεπει τα πουλια μας να ζευγαρωνουν σε μεγαλους χωρους και δεν με ενθουσιαζει η ιδεα ζευγαρωματος σε ζευγαρωστρα 60αρα .Ακομη και αν ο χωρος πτησης ειναι αρκετων κυβικων μετρων ,ενας διαχωρισμος των πουλιων στην αναπαραγωγη με τοποθετηση εντος του (αρα με οχι αλλαγη του οπτικου πεδιου ) σε κλουβες του μετρου και πανω ,δεν νομιζω να στρεσσαρουν το ζευγαρι (που το ενδιαφερει να ειναι πια μαζι χωρις την ενοχληση των αλλων και σε χωρο που εξουσιαζει ) περισσοτερο απο το να τσακωνονται για διεκδικηση χωρου σε μια ενιαια κλουβα .Στη φυση τα πουλια εχουν σημαντικο χωρο γυρω απο τη φωλια ,που θεωρουν δικο τους και τον προστατευουν και μπορει και αυτος ο χωρος των αρκετων κυβικων (πχ και 10 κυβικων μετρων ) να ειναι λιγος για ζευγαρια ελευθερα εκει μεσα .Ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα πουλιων 

Δεν εχω θεση αν ειναι σωστος ή οχι ο διαχωρισμος καποιου ηδη  ζευγαριου στη συντηρηση ,αφου και οι δυο τροποι ποτε με διαχωρισμο και σμιξιμο στην αναπαραγωγη ,ποτε με μονιμη συνυπαρξη ,εχουν επιτυχια  αναλογα με τα πουλια και τους εκτροφεις .Θα ειχα θεση αρνητικη στο χωρισμο ,αν αυτο δεν συναιβενε και στη φυση .Στη φυση θα τα δουμε τοτε σε κοπαδια 

επαναλαμβανω οτι αυτο που πρεπει να προσεχθει ειναι ο διαχωρισμος τον καιρο που εχουμε εντονη υγρασια ,των νεαρων πουλιων με τα ενηλικα που μπορει να εχουν σχετικη ανοσια στα κοκκιδια (το ατοξοπλασμα παντως σαν ειδος εμφανιζεται και σε μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες ) αλλα παραμενουν παντα φορεις και σπερνουν ωοκυστες

----------


## mitsman

Προσωπικη μου αποψη με την ανυπαρκτη εμπειρια μου και τις αποψεις παππουδων εδω στη Ναξο που εκτρεφουν καρδερινες.

Τα πουλια, ειτε ειναι καρδερινες ειτε ειναι καναρινια ειτε παπαγαλοι, οταν τα εχεις χωριστα το ενα απο το αλλο εχεις την καλυτερη διαχειριση αυτων! Για εμενα αυτο ειναι δεδομενο!

Τις καρδερινες σαν νεοσσους οταν απογαλακτιζονται προτιμω κλουβια μετριου μεγεθους και το καθε ενα στο κλουβακι του!
Την εποχη της πτερορροιας αν εχουμε ενα πραγματικα μεγαλο χωρο και οχι κλουβες του μετρου τοτε θα προτιμουσα να πετανε ολα μαζι σε τεραστιες κλουβες, αλλιως και παλι ενα κλουβι μετριου μεγεθους ειναι αυτο που θα επιλεξω για το καθε πουλι ξεχωριστα! Οταν λεω μετριου μεγεθους εννοω ενα 40αρι κλουβι!
Περιοδο συντηρησης θα επιλεξω για ακομη μια φορα κλουβια μετριου ή και μικρου μεγεθους, κινδυνος λιπους δεν υπαρχει καθως διαχειριζομαστε εμεις το καθε πουλι ξεχωριστα!
Την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης θα επιλεξω το μεγαλυτερο δυνατον κλουβι, η μεταβαση απο το μικρο κλουβι στο πολυ μεγαλο θα ευνοησει την αναπαραγωγη!


Εδω θα δειτε την καρδερινα μου που απο την κλουβα του 120 επι 45 επι 40 επελεξα να την βαλω σε ενα μικρου μεγεθους κλουβι, δεν νομιζω να στρεσσαριστηκε, εσεις τι λετε???

----------


## vag21

εγω εμπιστευομαι ,παππούδες ναξου.

----------


## ninos

> Την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης θα επιλεξω το μεγαλυτερο δυνατον κλουβι, η μεταβαση απο το μικρο κλουβι στο πολυ μεγαλο θα ευνοησει την αναπαραγωγη!


Εχω 3 γαρδελακια. Το ενα απο τα 3, ζουσε σε ενα κλουβακι σαν αυτο. Οταν το πηρα, το εβαλα στην μιση κλουβα, δηλαδη περιπου 60x50x50. Το πουλι κυριολεκτικα, δεν μπορουσε απο το μουδιασμα να πεταξει απο την κατω στην πανω πατηθρα.

----------


## ninos

Του πηρε περιπου 2 εβδομαδες κ βαλε, μεχρι να αποκτησει οικιοτητα με τον νεο τεραστιο, σε σχεση με τον παλιο, χωρο. Τωρα λοιπον που θα τα χωρησω, αναρωτιεμαι σε τι κλουβι να τα βαλω ;  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Οταν πηρα την θηλυκια μου απο τον Geam την εβαλα σε μια κλουβα 1 επι 0.75 επι 1,5 και στην αρχη δεν μπορουσε να πηδηξει απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα.... αυτο ηταν για 2 μερες!
το πουλι ερχοταν απο κλουβι ομως εξισου μεγαλο. Το προβλημα κατ'εμε δεν ηταν οτι ηταν μουδιασμενο το πουλι... ηταν η συνηθεια ενος αλλου χωρου....

Αν ηταν ετσι τοτε τα πουλια που φευγουν απο το κλουβι  (καναρινια) δεν επρεπε να πετανε 5 μετρα..... κι ομως κανουν πολλα χιλιομετρα!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Η προσωπικη μου αποψη σε αυτο το θεμα την οποια την βασιζω μονο στην πρακτικη που ακολουθω εγω στα δικα μου πουλια ειναι η εξης. Α ομαδα που νικαει δεν αλλαζει δηλ τα επιτυχημενα ζευγαρια μενουν στο κλουβι τους μαζι εως τον Μαρτη και μετα μπενει χωρισμα και χαρτωνι για να μην βλεπωνται ,για να ανεβει ο σερνικος και να τραβηξει και την θηλυκη .Β τα μικρα μεχρι τον μαρτη χωριστα τα αρσενικα απο τα θηλυκα σε κλουβες πτησης η τουλαχιστων 1 μετρου χ50χ50 ,απο τον μαρτη και μετα αναλογα ποτε γεννηθηκαν  τα αρσενικα που θελω να βαλω σε ζευγαρι σε μικρα κλουβια μονα τους για να βλεπω την κατασταση τους σχετικα με την θεληση τους για ζευγαρωμα .Αυτα κανω και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Αυτο το θεμα ομως θελω να το συζητησουμε στις ασθενειες γιατι πιστευω οτι ο τοπος ,ο χρονος και οι καιρικες συνθηκες σε συνδιασμο με την αγρια φυση της καρδερινας ειναι ο βασικος παραγωντας της καλης ηγειας της

----------


## jk21

Σε μια εκτροφη ,υπαρχουν στοχοι .Αν  ο στοχος μας ειναι η επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη ,μπορει η εμπειρια ανθρωπων που ασχολουνται ,να εχει δειξει οτι και η διαμονη για ενα σημαντικο διαστημα των πουλιων σε ατομικα κλουβια πχ 40 ποντων ,δινει αποτελεσματα ή τουλαχιστον δεν τα αποτρεπει .Αν ο στοχος ειναι η αναπαραγωγη σε συνθηκες που δεν στερουν απο τα ιθαγενη την χαρα του πεταγματος ,που ειχαν οι προσφατοι προγονοι τους στη φυση και η απολαυση να τα παρατηρεις ,ακομα και με λιγοτερες επιτυχιες (αν υποθεσουμε οτι η διατηρηση των απογαλακτισμενων πουλιων σε μεγαλα κλουβια του μετρου και πανω ειναι λιγοτερο αποδοτικη ) η διατηρηση σε μεγαλα κλουβια ειναι μονοδρομος και η επιτυχια αναπαραγωγης σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα ,οχι απαραιτητη .Ο καθενας εχει την ελευθερια να επιλεξει τους στοχους του .Εγω οποτε προσπαθησα ,επελεξα τα πουλια να μην ειναι σε ατομικα κλουβια και αν ακομα αυτο ηταν μεσα στις αιτιες που ειχα θανατους ,απλα θα επελεγα να μην ξαναπροσπαθησω παρα να βλεπω την καρδερινα μου σε κλουβι 40αρι οπως του γειτονα ,ασχετα αν ειναι πιασμενη σαν εκεινου ή εκτροφης 2-3 γεννεων 

εγω .ο καθενας επιλεγει οτι αισθανεται οτι θελει

----------


## jk21

> Αυτο το θεμα ομως θελω να το συζητησουμε στις ασθενειες γιατι πιστευω οτι ο τοπος ,ο χρονος και οι καιρικες συνθηκες σε συνδιασμο με την αγρια φυση της καρδερινας ειναι ο βασικος παραγωντας της καλης ηγειας της


εχει και αυτο μια λογικη ετσι οπως το λες και αν ο Βασιλης θελει να στοχευσουμε προς τα εκει ,αν ειναι το μετακινουμε

----------


## vasilis.a

με ενοχλει που μερικοι και δεν λεω μονο απο δω μεσα,κοιταζουν το δικο τους καλο(αναπαραγωγες,πουλια χαρα,γοητρο κλπ)και δεν κοιταζουν τι θελουν τα πουλια εκμεταλευοντας τα(για να μην πω βασανιζοντας τα)σε μικρα κλουβια απομονωμενα.τα εχουμε που τα εχουμε φυλακη,ακομα και με την μεγαλυτερη προσοχη και φροντιδα δεν ειναι καλυτερο τουλαχιστον να τα εχουμε σε μεγαλυτερες φυλακες τουλαχιστον να κινουνται λιγο πιο ανετα????θεωρω οξυμορο να δινουμε συμβουλες του τυπου εχει  σκουρια το κλουβι σου πρεπει να κανεις αυτο η το αλλο για το καλο του πουλιου σου και συ να εχεις τα πουλια σε κλουβακια.ολα χρειαζονται αλλα και ολα ταυτοχρονα.με πιο βασικο για μενα τον μεγαλο χωρο.ειναι σα να εχεις μολλοσο σε γκαρσονιερα ολη του την ζωη.δεν μιλαω προσωπικα για κανεναν και δεν θελω αντιπαραθεσεις επι προσωπικου παρακαλω.

----------


## vag21

> Σε μια εκτροφη ,υπαρχουν στοχοι .Αν  ο στοχος μας ειναι η επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη ,μπορει η εμπειρια ανθρωπων που ασχολουνται ,να εχει δειξει οτι και η διαμονη για ενα σημαντικο διαστημα των πουλιων σε ατομικα κλουβια πχ 40 ποντων ,δινει αποτελεσματα ή τουλαχιστον δεν τα αποτρεπει .Αν ο στοχος ειναι η αναπαραγωγη σε συνθηκες που δεν στερουν απο τα ιθαγενη την χαρα του πεταγματος ,που ειχαν οι προσφατοι προγονοι τους στη φυση και η απολαυση να τα παρατηρεις ,ακομα και με λιγοτερες επιτυχιες (αν υποθεσουμε οτι η διατηρηση των απογαλακτισμενων πουλιων σε μεγαλα κλουβια του μετρου και πανω ειναι λιγοτερο αποδοτικη ) η διατηρηση σε μεγαλα κλουβια ειναι μονοδρομος και η επιτυχια αναπαραγωγης σε 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα ,οχι απαραιτητη .Ο καθενας εχει την ελευθερια να επιλεξει τους στοχους του .Εγω οποτε προσπαθησα ,επελεξα τα πουλια να μην ειναι σε ατομικα κλουβια και αν ακομα αυτο ηταν μεσα στις αιτιες που ειχα θανατους ,απλα θα επελεγα να μην ξαναπροσπαθησω παρα να βλεπω την καρδερινα μου σε κλουβι 40αρι οπως του γειτονα ,ασχετα αν ειναι πιασμενη σαν εκεινου ή εκτροφης 2-3 γεννεων 
> 
> εγω .ο καθενας επιλεγει οτι αισθανεται οτι θελει


τα πουλια και σε κλουβια του ενος μετρου και του εναμιση το ιδιο δυστυχισμένα ειναι,τωρα αν ετσι εχουμε λιγοτερες τυψεις εγω παω πασο.

----------


## jk21

Αν θεωρουμε οτι ενα πουλι γεννημενο σε κλουβι ,ειναι δυστυχισμενο σε 1.20 κλουβι  ,τοτε δεν θεωρω οτι υπαρχει λογος εκτροφης καρδερινας και αλλων πουλιων και προσωπικα ακομα και εγω να μην το θεωρω ετσι ,αν καταλαβαινα οτι αυτη ειναι η κοινη αποψη ,δεν θα το ξαναεπιχειρουσα ποτε μου

----------


## vag21

και γιατι ρε δημητρη,το οριο ευτυχιας ενος πουλιου να ειναι το 1.20?
εχει γινει καποια ερευνα?

 αυτο που δεχομαι ειναι οτι υπαρχουν περισσοτερο δυστιχισμενα πουλια και λιγοτερο δυστιχισμενα πουλια.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> εχει και αυτο μια λογικη ετσι οπως το λες και αν ο Βασιλης θελει να στοχευσουμε προς τα εκει ,αν ειναι το μετακινουμε


Δημητρη αυτο το εχω στο μυαλο μου εδω και πολλα χρονια με βαση αν τελικα η καρδερινα ειναι μεταναστευτικο πουλι σε μικρη η μεγαλη κλιμακα δηλ ξερουμε οτι μετακινειται απο χωρες βοριες προς την δικη μας και το αντιστροφο ,και οτι ενας μικρος αριθμος παραμενει στον τοπο που γεννηθηκε μεταναστευωντας απο τα πεδινα στα ορεινα το καλοκαιρι και τον χειμωνα αντιστροφα ,και τις επιδρασεις  που εχει στην υγεια της η κατασταση του εγκλοβισμου .

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη στην ψυχη ενος πουλιου δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε και εν μερει μπορει να εχεις δικιο ,αλλα το κορμι ενος πουλιου (που δεν ειναι καναρινι αλλα οι παππουδες του ζουσανε στη φυση ) ειναι περισσοτερο <<  ζωντανο >>  αν πετα στο 1 μετρο απο τον αν χοροπηδα απο πατηθρα σε πατηθρα στους 40 π κλουβι (οι πατηθρες αντε να εχουν 25 μεταξυ τους ... ) .Εστω λοιπον και μερικως δυστυχισμενη η ψυχη του ,στο 1 μετρο εχει τη δυνατοτητα να κανει τους ελιγμους που εκανε στη φυση 

Παντως ειλικρινα ακομα και στο μετρο ,αν εβλεπα πουλια εκτροφης που μετα απο προσαρμογη μιας βδομαδας ,συνεχιζανε να χτυπιουνται στα καγκελα ,δεν θα μπορουσα να τα εκτρεφω

Ολα ομως αυτα δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να εχει σαν μπουσουλα ο καθενας ,αλλα ειναι μπουσουλας για μενα και για οποιον στους στοχους του εχει την εκτροφη οπως την βλεπω εγω .Μπορει και κανενας

----------


## vag21

μεχρι να φτασει η καρδερινα στα επιπεδα του καναρινιου θα κανουμε πολλα πουλακια δυστιχισμενα,ας το εχουμε αυτο στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου μας.

οπως και για να γινει το καναρινι οπως ειναι τωρα,περασαν και αυτα τα χιλιαδυο.

τεσπα δεν το συνεχιζω αλλο γιατι θα βγουμε οφ τοπικ.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ειπες για μεταναστευση απο χωρες βορειες και λεω μπα εδω εχουμε τη balcanica και ακομα ενα υποειδος που ζει σε καποια νησια του αιγαιου την κυπρο και την τουρκια και αναφερομαι στην  Carduelis carduelis niediecki

λεω ... λες να ; το ψαχνω λιγο σε σελιδα που δειχνει τους βιοτοπους και τα ειδη και 


http://filotis.itia.ntua.gr/species/d/6049/

εχουμε και carduelis carduelis carduelis στην ελλαδα !!!!



* Βαγγελη δεν χαιρομαι που φτασαμε το καναρινι να αντεχει στα 40αρια ...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Δημητρη εννοω την μεταναστευση απο βορειες χωρες των βαλκανιων οχι ποιο πανω για την μπαλκανικα μιλαω και εγω

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο μαλλον δεν ειδες τι βρηκα ... ο συνδεσμος που εδωσα ,που ειναι απο εγκυροτατη πηγη (καταγραφη ειδων -> φυτα ,ζωα κλπ ) αφου αφορα προγραμμα του εθνικου μετσοβιου πολυτεχνειου και δειχνει

http://filotis.itia.ntua.gr/species/d/6049/
παρουσια στην ελλαδα πληθυσμο περα του γνωστου υποειδους balcanica και του niediecki κατα δευτερο λογο ,που ξεραμε οτι υπαρχουν στον τοπο μας ,και πληθυσμων πιο βορειων και συγκεκριμενα του υποειδους carduelis carduelis carduelis ,που συνανταται στην βορειοτερη ευρωπη (δεν πρεπει να συγχεεται με την πραγματικη major που ειναι ειδος της σιβηριας )

----------


## mitsman

Πρεπει να αποφασισουμε καποια στιγμη τι θελουμε. Θελουμε να χαιρομαστε τις καρδερινες μας σε μεγαλα κλουβια? θελουμε να εχουμε καποιες επιτυχιες στην αναπαραγωγη? θελουμε να κραταμε τα πουλια μας ζωντανα? τι θελουμε...?????????? Οταν καταληξουμε καποτε στους στοχους μας ΙΣΩΣ να καταφερουμε να εχουμε πραγματικη εκτροφη balcanica στην Ελλαδα!

Εγω προσωπικα επειδη βλεπω οτι δεν προκειται να γινει, αποχωρω και οδευω στις major....

Αν ομως θελετε να υπαρξει καποτε μια σταθερη εκτροφη πολλων γεννιων της καρδερινα μας, θα πρεπει να παψει να σας απασχολει τι σας αρεσει και τι οχι!
Για να επιτευχθει σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης πρεπει να χαθουν τα αγρια ενστικτα και οχι να τους δινουμε τον τροπο να τα θυμουνται για παντα!

Ειναι αυτη η διαμαχη της "οικολογιας" με την εκτροφη που δεν θα αφησει να παει ποτε μπροστα η εκτροφη της καρδερινας. και να ξερετε οτι οι καλυτεροι εκτροφεις καρδερινας στην Ελλαδα ειναι κρυμμενοι απο το ιντερνετ γιατι απλα βαριουνται να ακουνε το κοντο και το μακρυ του καθενος!

----------


## jk21

ο καθενας Δημητρη ειναι ελευθερος να κανει τις επιλογες του ,αναλογα με τους στοχους του και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να επηρεαζεται απο αλλους ,αν οι στοχοι του δεν συμφωνουν με τους δικους του .

Να σε ρωτησω μονο ... οι επιτυχημενοι εκτροφεις καρδερινας ειτε για balcanica ,ειτε για major (ειτε οταν ξεκινησε ,ειτε οπως εχει τωρα οικοσιτοποιηθει περισσοτερο απο τις balcanica ) τις διατηρουν σε μικρα κλουβακια ή τις λεγομενες volieres εως το λιγοτερο κλουβες λιγο πανω απο ενα μετρο; εχει τυχει να εχεις προσωπικες συζητησεις μαζι τους και να σου πουνε αν τους αρεσει η ιδεα 40αρι κλουβι και καρδερινα;

----------


## mitsman

Ξαναδιαβασε προσεκτικοτερα αυτα που έχω γράψει στο ποστ διαμονης κ ξαναγραψε!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εδω θα δειτε την καρδερινα μου που απο την κλουβα του 120 επι 45 επι 40 επελεξα να την βαλω σε ενα μικρου μεγεθους κλουβι, δεν νομιζω να στρεσσαριστηκε, εσεις τι λετε???


Ούτε μένα έχει στρεσαριστεί.

Ελα να σε πάω μια κοντρίτσα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ακούστε ακόμα μία άποψη όσο αναφορά τα ιθαγενή στο μέγεθος της καρδερίνας.

Τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να περνάνε από την πτερόροια μέχρι την έναρξη της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου σε κλόυβες πτήσης τουλάχιστον 1,20.

Και 1,20 να είναι η απόσταση των δύο πατήθρων μέσα στην κλούβα.

Δεν είναι τυχαία αυτή η απόσταση.

Απλά το πουλί για να είναι σε πολύ καλή φυσική κατάσταση χρειάζεται στο πέταγμα του να κάνει 4 χτυπήματα στα φτερά του. Αυτό λοιπόν για να γίνει θέλει 1,20 απόσταση απο την μία πατήθρα στην άλλη.

----------


## vag21

> Για να επιτευχθει σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης πρεπει να χαθουν τα αγρια ενστικτα και οχι να τους δινουμε τον τροπο να τα θυμουνται για παντα!



να μια μεγαλη αληθεια.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη δεν ξερω την πηγη της πληροφοριας σου ,αλλα αυτοι που εγω ονομαζω επιτυχημενοι εκτροφεις ,καπου εκει απο οτι ξερω βρισκονται ή τουλαχιστον (ασχετα με ακριβεια στα μεγεθη που ανεφερες ) η θεση τους ειναι οτι τα πουλια πρεπει να εχουν το μεγιστο χωρο πεταγματος που ο καθενας μπορει να διαθεσει 


Δημητρη υποθετω οτι απο την απαντηση μου ,νομιζεις δεν καταλαβα καλα αυτο που ανεφερες .Ξαναδιαβασα το κειμενο αλλα για να ειμαι σιγουρος θα ηθελα να μας πει λιγο πιο καθαρα , θεωρεις οτι οι  εκτροφεις που ειναι σε αντιπαραθεση με << την οικολογια >> οπως την ονομαζεις ( που υποθετω ειναι υπερ των πιο μεγαλων χωρων διαμονης ,γιατι εδω δεν ειδα πιο οικολογικη θεση πχ περι αποκλεισμου καθε προσπαθειας εκτροφης ) ειναι στην κατηγορια των επιτυχημενων (σε πορεια χρονου και οχι βραχυπροθεσμα ) και αν ναι ,γιατι ειναι υπερ των μικρων διαστασεων ή των μεγαλων; 

τελικα εσυ ,τι θεωρεις οτι πρεπει ενας νεος εκτροφεας πρεπει να κανει .οχι τι εχεις κανει εσυ ,αλλα τι προτεινεις 

επισης απο οσα γνωριζεις ,τοσο στο εξωτερικο οσο και στην ελλαδα ,οι εκτροφεις που ειναι επιτυχημενοι ,βαζουν τα πουλια στο διαστημα μεταξυ πτεροριας και μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη σε μικρο κλουβι ή σε χωρο να μπορουν να κανουν μια στοιχειωδη εως πολυ ανετη πτηση; 

τωρα που θα περασεις στις major θα συνεχιζεις να εφαρμοζεις το ιδιο συστημα;

----------


## mitsman

Οτι ειχα να πω το ειπα... για εμενα τα πουλια πρεπει να εχουν κλουβες δωματια για να ειναι σε κοπαδια. αν δεν μπορουν να τα εχουν, τοτε σε ατομικα κλουβια. οσες φορες προσπαθησα κατι αλλο εχασα πουλια!

----------


## jk21

εγινες πιο σαφης .βεβαια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως απο τις κλουβες δωματια ,πηγες στα ατομικα κλουβια και οχι πχ του 1μισυ μετρου ή και κατι παραπανω απο μετρο 

και κυριως σε ενα πουλι που εχει ενα σωρο << παιδικες αρρωστιες >> ακομα ,οπως εχω ακουσει να λεει καποιος που σεβομαι πολυ ,θεωρησες οτι εφταιγε ντε και καλα το ευρυχωρο κλουβι 

αν στα ευρυχωρα κλουβια μετρου και πιο πανω ,δεν βαζουμε μεγαλο αριθμο πουλιων και εχουμε  επαρκη αριθμο σκευων σιτησης για να μην μαλωνουν τα πουλια ,ενω υπαρχει και τακτικη καθαριοτητα (αυτα ολα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εσυ και η Βικυ τα κανετε ) δεν βρισκω το λογο να υπαρχουν τσακωμοι ή ακαταλληλες συνθηκες υγιεινης που να κανουν το μεγεθος του κλουβιου υπευθυνο για θανατους 

αντιθετα σε ενα κλουβι μικροτερο ,το πουλι ακομα και να μην ειναι σε αμεση επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες του ,ακομα και να μην νοιωθει οτι στρεσσαρεται περισσοτερο απο τοτε που ηταν ευρυχωρα στο διαστημα της πτεροροιας ,σιγουρα ειναι πιο κοντα στις οσμες των κουτσουλιων που μεταφερουν αεροβια μικροβια και σπόρια ασπέργιλλου .Δεν μιλω φυσικα για τα δικα σου κλουβια ,οπου η συχνη καθαριοτητα (δεν επαινω εσενα   ... ξερουμε οτι το Βικακυ ειναι η σουπερ νοικοκυρα συνηθως στο εκτροφειο σας  ::   )   ελαχιστοποιει τον κινδυνο ,αλλα για τα κλουβια ολων οσων μας διαβαζουνε και ισως ακολουθησουν ενα εκτροφεα καρδερινας σαν και εσενα που εχει βγαλει πουλακια και οχι ενα θεωρητικο που γεμιζει σελιδες με λογια  .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τηρουν την ιδια καθαριοτητα ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται

----------


## mitsman

Η αποψη μου ειναι η παραπανω συμφωνα με τα δικα μου πουλια που ειχα- εχω και τις αποψεις παλιων ανθρωπων που εχουν καρδερινες ακομη και 14 χρονων!
Δεν επιμενω οτι ειναι η σωστη, ειναι ομως η αποψη μου. Ουτε να πεισω κανενα θελω ουτε τιποτα....
Εγω αυτο κανω και θα συνεχισω να κανω οσο το βλεπω να πετυχαινει!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη...(mitsman)

Γι αυτό ανοίχτηκε ΚΑΙ αυτό το thread.

Για να αναφέρουμε ο καθένας αυτό που ξέρει...που έχει ακούσει...που έχει διαβάσει...που εφαρμόζει ο ίδιος.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαφωνίσει κανεις με τις απόψεις που άλλου.

Διάλογο σε καλό επίπεδο θέλουμε και μέχρι στιγμής το πετυχαίνουμε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Οπως επίσης υπάρχει και αυτή η ομολογία "κάποιου" άλλου εκτροφέα.


(Επίσηςμέχρι να ανεξαρτητοποιηθούν οι νεοσσοί καθημερινά ένα τέταρτο βραστό αυγόσφιχτό χωρίς τσόφλι. το βράζω για 12 λεπτά.
 Μετάτην ανεξαρτητοποίηση οι νεοσσό κατεβαίνουν στην κλούβα πτήσης.
300 x 50 x 50 εκατοστάμισό μέτρο πάνω από το πάτωμα. Σε αυτό το ύψος τα πουλιά εξοικειώνονται πιοεύκολα.)
Για   αυτό το  λόγο  τα πουλιά  πριν  τα κατεβάσουμε  στην  έκθεση τα  βάζουμε   χαμηλά σε  30-40  πόντους ύψος  για  να ηρεμήσουν.

----------


## mitsman

> Ελα να σε πάω μια κοντρίτσα.


Σε παω σε παω!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλα κρασια................................

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> καλα κρασια................................



Ας μην μιλήσω καλύτερα.  (για την ώρα)

----------


## jk21

> καλα κρασια................................


ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αν διαφωνεις με τις θεσεις που ακουστηκαν (καποιες ή καποια ) θα ηταν πιο γονιμο να μας το συγκεκριμενοποιησεις και να δωσεις τη δικια σου με επιχειρηματα και οχι να το δηλωσεις με μια  ατακα   :sad:

----------


## οδυσσέας

ημουνα σαφεστατος δεν εχω να πω κατι παραπανω.

το οδυσσέας με μικρα γραμματα ειναι :: 

*Βασιλη μιλα ελευθερα (οταν ερθει η ωρα). :wink:

----------


## jk21

Σε παρα πολλα θεματα πανω στα ιθαγενη και οχι μονο , εχω δει δημιουργικες ,συμμετοχικες και σαφεστατες δημοσιευσεις σου .Στην παρουσα περιπτωση ,το << καλα κρασια >>  ειναι μια φραση που συνηθιζεται να λεγεται σαν εκφραση για το << αγονο >> μιας συζητησης πχ σαν να λεμε επισης  << α καλα χαιρετισματα >> 

εννοεις κατι αλλο ή αυτο ; οτι και να εννοεις θεωρεις οτι μια συζητηση στην οποια δεν υπαρχει πληρη ταυτιση αποψεων ,ειναι ανουσιο να γινεται; θα δεχομουνα καθε τετοια θεση (ή οτι αλλο ειχες στο μυαλο σου λεγοντας την φραση ,η οποια πραγματι μπορει να εχει κριτικο περιεχομενο ) αρκει να ειχαμε και δικαιολογηση της θεσης σου

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Είχα κάποιες συζητήσεις με κάποια παιδιά απο το φόρουμ και έχω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με την διαμονή της καρδερίνας όλο τον χρόνο. 
> 
> Εντάξει στην αναπαραγωγή, προτείνουν οι περισσότεροι άπλετο χώρο και είναι κατανοητό. Στην "συντήρηση" έχω ακούσει γνώμες που λένε οτι πρέπει να τις χωρίζουμε (κατανοητό) και να τις τοποθετούμε μόνες τους σε σχετικά μικρό κλουβάκι, άσχετα εαν θέλουμε να τις εκπαιδεύσουμε ή όχι.
> 
> Αυτό είναι που μου έκανε την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση και άνοιξα το θέμα να ρωτήσω εαν τελικά αυτό ισχύει και κατά πόσο είναι καλό για το πουλί ;


Γεια σας παιδια..ασχολουμε με την εκτροφη της καρδερινας major(αρχεγονης και μεταλλαγμενης) εδω κ 2 χρονια...
Τα πουλια αυτα ειναι εντελως ξεχωριστα για μενα,μου αρεσουν απιστευτα πολυ κ προσπαθω να τους παρεχω παντα τα καλυτερα.... εχω δει πολλα βιντεακια απο το εξωτερικο με την εκτφοφη αυτων των πουλιων σε ανετους χωρους(κλουβες πανω του ενος μετρου),σαν σκεψη στο μυαλο μου ειχα παντα τον ανετο χωρο για την  καρδερινα(balcanika ητε major),ετσι αποφασισα να κανω το εκτροφειο μου οπως το ειχα ονειρευτει..εχω κλουβες του 1μετρου επι 1 κ υψος 2 οπου εκει τις εχω ολο το χρονο σε ζευγαρια,δεν νομιζω οτι χριαζετε να τις χωριζω κ να τις ενωνω στην αναπαραγωγη μιας κ 2 χρονια βλεπω καλα αποτελεσματα..αυτα τα πουλια εχω δει οτι οσο ποιο πολυ πετανε τοσο ποιο υγιη κ δυνατα ειναι....επισης για 3 χρονια εβγαζα κ καρδερινες balcanika σε κλουβα πολυ πολυ μεγαλη των 7 μετρων με καλα αποτελεσματα καθως κ σε κλουβα του 1 μετρου...στην αναπαραγωγη η καρδερινα που ειναι να γεννησει θα γεννησει,δεν χριαζετε να την βαλει καποιος σε ανετο χωρο απο το κλουβακι.....για εμενα αυτα τα πουλια πρεπει να ειναι παντα σε ανετους χωρους(αυτο τους αξιζει)....το πουλακι για να ηρεμισει θελει φροντιδα κ αγαπη κ οχι κραχτοκλουβα




 καρδερινα σε κλουβα 1επι1επι2 υψος

----------


## johnrider

έχω 2 ερωτήματα. πιστεύετε ότι τα πουλιά πρέπει να χωριστούν άμεσα η πρέπει να περάσουν την πτεροροια πρώτα, η όταν την περάσουν μπορούν να μείνουν όπως είναι όλο το χειμώνα η κλούβα είναι 1.20 x50x1,40 ύψος.το δεύτερο ερώτημα είναι τα δυο από αυτά η μάσκα δεν φαίνεται όσο στα αλλα δυο τώρα αρχίζουν και βγάζουν για ποιον λόγο.

----------


## ninos

1) χωρίς να έχω πείρα, όταν τελειώσει η πτερόρροια, εγώ θα τα έβαζα μόνα τους εαν είχα τον χώρο.  Αυτό εδώ το θέμα, θα απαντήσει σε μερικές ερωτήσεις σου
*
Διαμονή καρδερίνας ανά εποχή*2) Τουλάχιστον για τα ενήλικα, σε αυτό που έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μάσκα του, έχει τελειώσει ή είναι στα τελειώματα της πτερόρροιας του.

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μια τετοια συζητηση εχει γινει εκτενως εδω 
*Διαμονή καρδερίνας ανά εποχή*προσωπικη μου γνωμη ,την οποια εχω διατυπωσει και εκει ,ειναι οτι τοσο εντος πτεροροιας ,οσο και μετα απο αυτη ,τα πουλια πρεπει να ειναι σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια ,και για τον αριθμο των πουλιων που εχεις ,η κλουβα ειναι οκ

Οταν στα πουλια θα ανεβουν τα αναπαραγωγικα ενστικτα ,τοτε πρεπει να τα χωρισεις και ειδικα τα αρσενικα μεταξυ τους 

αυτο γινεται γιατι τα πουλια στη φυση ,εκτος αναπαραγωγης κυκλοφορουν σε αγελες .Εδω βλεπεται πουλια να κουρνιαζουν και οχι μονο να συναναστρεφονται ,ολα μαζι χωρις κανενα προβλημα !!! 




η θεση κουρνιασματος ειναι κατι διεκδικισημο ,πολυ περισσοτερο και απο την τροφη ,ακομα και εκτος αναπαραγωγης .Η αποδοχη πουλιων του ιδιου ειδους σε τοσο μικρο χωρο ,κατι λεει .Μην ανησυχεις για εκτος αναπαραγωγης διαμονη σε κοινο χωρο .Αρκει να εχεις αρκετες ταιστρες και αρκετες ποτιστρες ,οσο και επαρκη σημεια κουρνιασματος .Το αν καποιος εχει χασει πουλια σε ευρυχωρο χωρο ,δεν παει να πει οτι εφταιγε ο χωρος για οτι εγινε ,αλλα το οτι συνηθως τα εχει χωρις να τα δινει την καθημερινη πρεπουσα σημασια και γιατι η καρδερινα και απο πανω της να ειναι ,αν ειναι να παθει κατι ,θα το παθει .Δεν φταιει ομως ο χωρος .Αν τωρα προτεραιοτητα σου ειναι η εκπαιδευση στο τραγουδι ,αυτο ειναι αλλο ... εκει ο χωρος πρεπει να ειναι μικρος .Ρισκαρεις ομως το αν ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιου ,ανεχεται μαντρωμα σε ατομικα κλουβια .Λογω αυτης της τακτικης των παλαιοτερων (που ισως λενε την μιση αληθεια ...ποσα πουλια ζησανε ... οχι και ποσα πεθανανε ) περασε και η φημη για μικρα κλουβια και στους νεοτερους .Εγω σοβαρες εκτροφες σε ελλαδα και εξωτερικο ,βλεπω και μαθαινω οτι γινονται  σε κλουβες οσο γινεται πιο ευρυχωρες  και οχι ατομικα κλουβια .Εκτος αυτου δεν ειναι το ονειρο μου η εκτροφη καρδερινας που θα ειναι σε ευρυχωρο κλουβι ,μονο την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης (την περιοδο που στην φυση δεν διανυει τεραστιες αποστασεις ....) 




απο κει περα ο καθενας ακολουθει την δικια του τακτικη που ειναι σεβαστη 



αν δεν εχουν την ιδια ηλικια ,ειτε ειναι γονιδιακοι παραγοντες ή παραγοντες οργανικοι (καλυτερη λειτουργια συκωτιου ειτε για λογους γονιδιακους ειτε για παθολογικους ... λιγοτερα κοκκιδια )  ως προς την απορροφηση των ξανθοφυλλων (λουτεινης ) που ειναι απαραιτητες για το βαψιμο της μασκας ή επιλογη τροφων με αυτες τις χρωστικες ,λιγοτερο απο καποια και περισσοτερο απο τα αλλα

----------


## jk21

δεν αναφερομαι για χωρισμα απο τα ενηλικα ,γιατι στην περιπτωση σου ,δεν εχεις στην κλουβα .Το λογο που πρεπει να χωριζονται τα ενηλικα τον εξηγω στο συνδεσμο

----------


## johnrider

και τα 4 είναι αδέρφια φρούτα λαχανικά τροφές τα βάζω x4 για το καθe ένα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη...

Τα πουλιά που έχει ο Γιάννης είναι στη φύση ?

Μην μπερδεύεις τα ελεύθερα πουλιά με αυτά που είναι εκτροφής.

Προφανώς δεν είδες προσεχτικά το video που ανέβασε ο Γιάννης.

Οπως είπα και στον Γιάννη τα πουλιά πρέπει να χωριστουν ΑΜΕΣΑ κατά την αποψή μου πάντα.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω Βασιλη δεν εβαλα μονο φωτο με πουλια στη φυση ,αλλα βιντεο με πουλια σε εκτροφη και μπορεις να βρεις σαν αυτα (και στην ελλαδα και στο εξωτερικο ) πολλα .Η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων στην εκτροφη ,δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητη της συμπεριφορας στη φυση .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητα η ιδια ,αλλα εχει σχεση με αυτη .Αν δεν παιρνουμε υποψη την συμπεριφορα στη φυση ,γιατι ακομα και σε κλουβες 2μετρες ,δεν προτεινεται η παρουσια 2 ζευγαριων εντος αναπαραγωγης 

Αλλα οπως ειπα αυτη ειναι η θεση μου .Η θεση η αντιθετη απο οσους την υποστηριζουν και σου την προτεινανε (γιατι και συ φετος εχεις βγαλει πουλακια ,αρα αλλοι σου την ειπανε ) που στηριζετε; ποια τα επιχειρηματα τους για ατομικα κλουβια ; βαση ποιων παρατηρησεων και σε τι αριθμο πουλιων εγιναν αυτες; ποσα πουλια ειχανε πριν την πτερορια και με ποσα φτασανε στην αναπαραγωγη με το συστημα των ατομικων κλουβιων; αν το προβλημα ειναι να ειναι μονα τους τα πουλια ... αν ζησανε τα περισσοτερα (αρα φτασανε στην επομενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο ,αρα τους φτανανε οι ζευγαρωστες που ειχανε ,αντε και να πουλησανε ή να δωσανε ενα 20 % ) γιατι βαζουν τα πουλια σε ατομικα κλουβια και οχι το καθενα στο μισο μιας ζευγαρωστρας ή τα δυο σε μια ζευγαρωστρα του μετρου και πανω;  ή ζευγαρωνουν σε μικροτερες; γιατι τα πουλια σε περιοδο που το πτερωμα τους δεν ειναι πληρες (πτερορια ) και ειναι και νωχελικα χωρις να πολυπετουν ,πρεπει να ειναι σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια (εκτος αν ειναι αντιθετοι και σε αυτο ) και στην περιοδο που το πουλι μεγαλωνει και ενηλικιωνεται ,πρεπει να στριμωχνεται; επειδη συνηθως οι << εμπειροι >> δινουν ειδικα σε πτερορια και σε περιοδους υγρασιας ,συχνα κοκκιδιοστατικα ,πως γινεται (αφου αυτα κανουν δουλεια και τα εμπιστευονται ) τα πουλια σε ευρυχωρο χωρο , να μην δεχθηκανε την επιδραση τους και να αρρωστησανε;

οταν εχω πληρη την θεση για ατομικα κλουβια ,με επιχειρηματα και οχι ως φημες καποιων που ισως να θελουν οι νεοι στο χωρο να χασουν τα πουλια τους και τις επιτυχιες τους ,ειτε για εγωιστικους λογους ειτε για εμπορικους ,θα θεωρησω την θεση αυτη απο σεβαστη ,πληρως σεβαστη ,οσο και αν συνεχιζω να διαφωνω .Γιατι για μενα εκτροφη καρδερινας με την καρδερινα σε κλουβι πανω 40 ποντους μονο μερικους μηνες ,μπορει να αξιζει ... αλλα δεν *της* αξιζει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Νομιζω Βασιλη δεν εβαλα μονο φωτο με πουλια στη φυση ,αλλα βιντεο με πουλια σε εκτροφη και μπορεις να βρεις σαν αυτα (και στην ελλαδα και στο εξωτερικο ) πολλα .Η συμπεριφορα των πουλιων στην εκτροφη ,δεν ειναι ανεξαρτητη της συμπεριφορας στη φυση .Δεν ειναι απαραιτητα η ιδια ,αλλα εχει σχεση με αυτη .Αν δεν παιρνουμε υποψη την συμπεριφορα στη φυση ,γιατι ακομα και σε κλουβες 2μετρες ,δεν προτεινεται η παρουσια 2 ζευγαριων εντος αναπαραγωγης 
> 
> Αλλα οπως ειπα αυτη ειναι η θεση μου .Η θεση η αντιθετη απο οσους την υποστηριζουν και σου την προτεινανε (γιατι και συ φετος εχεις βγαλει πουλακια ,αρα αλλοι σου την ειπανε ) που στηριζετε; ποια τα επιχειρηματα τους για ατομικα κλουβια ; βαση ποιων παρατηρησεων και σε τι αριθμο πουλιων εγιναν αυτες; ποσα πουλια ειχανε πριν την πτερορια και με ποσα φτασανε στην αναπαραγωγη με το συστημα των ατομικων κλουβιων; αν το προβλημα ειναι να ειναι μονα τους τα πουλια ... αν ζησανε τα περισσοτερα (αρα φτασανε στην επομενη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο ,αρα τους φτανανε οι ζευγαρωστες που ειχανε ,αντε και να πουλησανε ή να δωσανε ενα 20 % ) γιατι βαζουν τα πουλια σε ατομικα κλουβια και οχι το καθενα στο μισο μιας ζευγαρωστρας ή τα δυο σε μια ζευγαρωστρα του μετρου και πανω;  ή ζευγαρωνουν σε μικροτερες; γιατι τα πουλια σε περιοδο που το πτερωμα τους δεν ειναι πληρες (πτερορια ) και ειναι και νωχελικα χωρις να πολυπετουν ,πρεπει να ειναι σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια (εκτος αν ειναι αντιθετοι και σε αυτο ) και στην περιοδο που το πουλι μεγαλωνει και ενηλικιωνεται ,πρεπει να στριμωχνεται; επειδη συνηθως οι << εμπειροι >> δινουν ειδικα σε πτερορια και σε περιοδους υγρασιας ,συχνα κοκκιδιοστατικα ,πως γινεται (αφου αυτα κανουν δουλεια και τα εμπιστευονται ) τα πουλια σε ευρυχωρο χωρο , να μην δεχθηκανε την επιδραση τους και να αρρωστησανε;
> 
> οταν εχω πληρη την θεση για ατομικα κλουβια ,με επιχειρηματα και οχι ως φημες καποιων που ισως να θελουν οι νεοι στο χωρο να χασουν τα πουλια τους και τις επιτυχιες τους ,ειτε για εγωιστικους λογους ειτε για εμπορικους ,θα θεωρησω την θεση αυτη απο σεβαστη ,πληρως σεβαστη ,οσο και αν συνεχιζω να διαφωνω .Γιατι για μενα εκτροφη καρδερινας με την καρδερινα σε κλουβι πανω 40 ποντους μονο μερικους μηνες ,μπορει να αξιζει ... αλλα δεν *της* αξιζει


οκ...Δεκτό.

Εσύ βάση ποιας εμπειρίας στηρίζεις όσα λες Δημήτρη ?

----------


## jk21

και επειδη καταλαβαινω καποιοι που το εφαρμοζουν αυτο ,εντος ή εκτος φορουμ (ατομικα κλουβια μετα τον απογαλακτισμο ) να μην θελουν να παρουσιασουν οι ιδιοι την εκτροφη τους ,αλλα πρεπει οταν μιλαμε για εμπειρια και εφαρμογη και οχι θεωριες ,να την βλεπουμε κιολας 

θα τους παρακαλεσω να σε αφησουν να μας αναρτησεις φωτο  με την εκτροφη τους (ανωνυμα ) αυτη την εποχη και τα μικρα κρεμασμενα (στην πλειοψηφια της εκτροφης τους εστω ) σε ατομικα κλουβια ,ωστε αυτο να ειναι πραγματικο γεγονος και οχι συμβουλη που ισως να μην εχει και βαση 

εγω να βαλω και αλλες ευρυχωρες εκτροφες ,που καποιες ειναι και μελων μας

----------


## jk21

> οκ...Δεκτό.
> 
> Εσύ βάση ποιας εμπειρίας στηρίζεις όσα λες Δημήτρη ?


αν και νομιζω τα βιντεο που εβαλα μιλανε απο μονα τους στο θεμα της πραξης 

εγω δεν σου αντιδιαστελω εμπειρια ,αλλα θεωρια .Εσυ μιλας για εμπειρια αλλων και περιμενω να την δω

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη τί μου συγκρίνεις τωρα ?

Συγκρίνεις τα δωμάτια που έχουν τις μεταλαγμένες καρδερίνες ο Γιάννης και ο Βασίλης...με το κλουβάκι του Γιάννη (johnrider) ?

Μιλάμε για καρδερίνες Balcanica και όχι για μεταλλαγμένα.

Μιλάμε για κλουβιά και όχι για δωμάτια.

Μακάρι να είχαμε όλοι τις εγκαταστάσεις του Γιάννη ή του Βασίλη....Σίγουρα θα μιλάγαμε με άλλα δεδομένα.

Και για να κλείσω....αν σας άρεσε η είκονα που είδατε στο video του Γιάννη....οκ.... παω πάσο.



ΥΓ

Να παρακαλέσω την ΔΟ να δημοσιεύει τα μηνύματα στο σωστό timing και με σειρά για να γίνεται πιο καλά η ανάγνωση απο τα μέλη.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Να παρακαλέσω την ΔΟ να δημοσιεύει τα μηνύματα στο σωστό timing και με σειρά για να γίνεται πιο καλά η ανάγνωση απο τα μέλη.


Βασίλη τα μηνύματα με τη σειρά δημοσιεύονται. 
Τώρα αν κάποια στιγμή ένας mod ποστάρει και δεν έχει παρατηρήσει ότι το προηγούμενο μήνυμα είναι υπό συντονισμό, άνθρωποι είμαστε και λάθη κάνουμε!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αν και νομιζω τα βιντεο που εβαλα μιλανε απο μονα τους στο θεμα της πραξης 
> 
> εγω δεν σου αντιδιαστελω εμπειρια ,αλλα θεωρια .Εσυ μιλας για εμπειρια αλλων και περιμενω να την δω


Για τα βίντεο που έβαλες σου απάντησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου.

Οσο για την θεωρία....πίστεψε με ...μπουχτησα.

Μ ενδιαφέρει περισότερο η πραξη παρά η θεωρία γιατι χωρίς πράξεις δεν πάμε πουθενά.

Και δεν μιλάω καθόλου για την εμπειρία άλλων. Μιλάω καθαρα με αυτά που παρατηρώ στην δική μου εκτροφή.

Και βέβαια μιλάω με πολλά παιδια που έχω δει την εκτροφή τους και πιστεψε με Δημήτρη ...έιναι όπως ονειρεύομαι και την δική μου.(μακάρι να το πετύχω)

Οσο για τον "αν" περιμένεις να τις δεις και συ αυτές τις εκτροφές.....δεν μπορώ να σου απαντησω εγώ....αλλά εσύ.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν μιλας για την δικη σου εμπειρια ,δεν ειναι τοση για την περιοδο που διανυουμε (πτεροροια εως προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης ) ωστε να εισαι καθετος στην αποψη σου (οπως ειδα και στο προφιλ του Γιαννη )

Αν μιλαμε για εμπειρια αλλων ,ακουω για εμπειρια εδω και χρονια αλλα αποτελεσματα απο κλουβες μεγαλες εχω δει και οχι απο κλουβια 40 π .Αν υπαρχουν εστω στο youtube με απογαλακτισμενα να διαβιουν ολα εκει ,να την δουμε .Αν οχι ,να φωτογραφηθει ανωνυμα και να την δουμε .Εμπειρια δεν μπορει να κατατιθεται με τα λογια ,ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι ορατη πουθενα και δεν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις για ολα αυτα που ακουγονται .Αντιθετα ολοι γνωριζουμε για απωλειες των εκτροφεων καθε χρονο αυτη την περιοδο και για εισαγωγη νεων πουλιων για ενισχυση της εκτροφης ειτε με ορθοδοξο ... ειτε με ανορθοδοξο τροπο 

δεν μου εξηγησες γιατι τα πουλια πρεπει απο κλουβες 2 μετρες να πηγαινουν σε κλουβια 40 π και οχι σε κλουβες 1 ή 1.20 
Τι εχουν να κερδισουν στη 40ποντη ; στην κλουβα του 1 εως 1.20 (για μενα το 1.20 ειναι σαφως καλυτερο ) αν μαλιστα εχει και υψος ,ποσο πιο δυσκολα ειναι τα πραγματα απο μια κλουβα σαν τα βιντεο που εβαλα; σαφως ειναι χειροτερη αλλα δεν ειναι τραγικη .Τραγικη ειναι η εικονα της καρδερινας στο ιδιο κλουβι ,που την βλεπω και στου γειτονα και την βλεπαμε 10ετιες .Αν δεν εχουμε το χωρο ,απλα δεν κανουμε εκτροφη .Αν η 1.20 δεν χωρα 6 πουλια εκτος αναπαραγωγης (γιατι εντος σαφως δεν χωρα ) απλα κραταμε 2-4  ή φτιαχνουμε ακομα μια 

Οπως ειπες μπουχτησες απο τη θεωρια .Αν μπουχτησες να μας δειξεις ή να μας δειξουν την πραξη(αυτοι που σου μιλουν για αυτη )  που ολοι ακουμε απο πολλους ,αλλα δεν βλεπουμε .Πραξη ειδα απο τον Νικο απο Λαρισα (που δεν ηταν τυχαιο που δεν εβαλα και τη δικια του εκτροφη σε βιντεο .... την εχουμε δει ετσι κι αλλιως εκτενως εδω μεσα ,σε αντιθεση με αλλων ) που ακολουθησε παροτι ηταν απειρος ,τα λογια σοβαρων εκτροφεων και εφτιαξε ευρυχωρους χωρους και αυτοι που καποτε τον αμφισβητουσανε ,τωρα τριβουν τα ματια τους ! σε ανοιχτους χωρους πετυχε και την εκτροφη balcanica οπως σε ανοιχτο χωρο την πετυχε και ο Αλεξανδρος απο Κρητη .

θεωρια ηταν και η διατροφη της καρδερινας με χορταρικα και καποιοι γελουσανε με αυτη ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν το κανουν ακομα ....





δεχομαι την πραξη αλλα οταν την δω .Οταν δω τα μικρα ολα (ας αρχισουμε απο τα δικα σου ) σε μικρο κλουβι απο τελος πτεροροιας μεχρι και την εξοδο απο το χειμωνα .Βρες μου εστω ενα βιντεο απο εξωτερικο ,οπου εκτροφεας ,με τις κλουβες του διπλα αδειες (γιατι υπαρχουν ενα σωρο εκτροφεια με κλουβες 1.20 εως 1.50 και το ξερεις ) εχει κρεμασμενα κλουβια γεματα πουλια που βαφονται ακομα 

* πριν οταν σου απαντησα δεν προσεξα οτι δεν ηταν υπο συντονισμο το δικο σου ακριβως πιο πανω ποστ .Απο τη στιγμη που ανεβηκε το δικο μου ,η δικια σου δημοσιευση εγκριθηκε στα επομενα 30 δευτερολεπτα και ισως λεω πολυ .

----------


## jk21

μετα απο αιτημα του Γιαννη (johnrider ) μετεφερα την ερωτηση του και οτι ακολουθησε ,εδω που συζηταμε το συγκεκριμενο θεμα

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αν μπορεις δωσε και μια φωτο της κλουβας σου και διαστασεις της ,για να εχουμε υποψην για τι χωρο μιλαμε

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ αν μιλας για την δικη σου εμπειρια ,δεν ειναι τοση για την περιοδο που διανυουμε (πτεροροια εως προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης ) ωστε να εισαι καθετος στην αποψη σου (οπως ειδα και στο προφιλ του Γιαννη )
> 
> Αν μιλαμε για εμπειρια αλλων ,ακουω για εμπειρια εδω και χρονια αλλα αποτελεσματα απο κλουβες μεγαλες εχω δει και οχι απο κλουβια 40 π .Αν υπαρχουν εστω στο youtube με απογαλακτισμενα να διαβιουν ολα εκει ,να την δουμε .Αν οχι ,να φωτογραφηθει ανωνυμα και να την δουμε .Εμπειρια δεν μπορει να κατατιθεται με τα λογια ,ειδικα οταν δεν ειναι ορατη πουθενα και δεν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις για ολα αυτα που ακουγονται .Αντιθετα ολοι γνωριζουμε για απωλειες των εκτροφεων καθε χρονο αυτη την περιοδο και για εισαγωγη νεων πουλιων για ενισχυση της εκτροφης ειτε με ορθοδοξο ... ειτε με ανορθοδοξο τροπο 
> 
> δεν μου εξηγησες γιατι τα πουλια πρεπει απο κλουβες 2 μετρες να πηγαινουν σε κλουβια 40 π και οχι σε κλουβες 1 ή 1.20 
> Τι εχουν να κερδισουν στη 40ποντη ; στην κλουβα του 1 εως 1.20 (για μενα το 1.20 ειναι σαφως καλυτερο ) αν μαλιστα εχει και υψος ,ποσο πιο δυσκολα ειναι τα πραγματα απο μια κλουβα σαν τα βιντεο που εβαλα; σαφως ειναι χειροτερη αλλα δεν ειναι τραγικη .Τραγικη ειναι η εικονα της καρδερινας στο ιδιο κλουβι ,που την βλεπω και στου γειτονα και την βλεπαμε 10ετιες .Αν δεν εχουμε το χωρο ,απλα δεν κανουμε εκτροφη .Αν η 1.20 δεν χωρα 6 πουλια εκτος αναπαραγωγης (γιατι εντος σαφως δεν χωρα ) απλα κραταμε 2-4  ή φτιαχνουμε ακομα μια 
> 
> Οπως ειπες μπουχτησες απο τη θεωρια .Αν μπουχτησες να μας δειξεις ή να μας δειξουν την πραξη(αυτοι που σου μιλουν για αυτη )  που ολοι ακουμε απο πολλους ,αλλα δεν βλεπουμε .Πραξη ειδα απο τον Νικο απο Λαρισα (που δεν ηταν τυχαιο που δεν εβαλα και τη δικια του εκτροφη σε βιντεο .... την εχουμε δει ετσι κι αλλιως εκτενως εδω μεσα ,σε αντιθεση με αλλων ) που ακολουθησε παροτι ηταν απειρος ,τα λογια σοβαρων εκτροφεων και εφτιαξε ευρυχωρους χωρους και αυτοι που καποτε τον αμφισβητουσανε ,τωρα τριβουν τα ματια τους ! σε ανοιχτους χωρους πετυχε και την εκτροφη balcanica οπως σε ανοιχτο χωρο την πετυχε και ο Αλεξανδρος απο Κρητη .
> 
> ...


Ναι μιλάω καθαρα για την μέχρι τώρα δική μου εμπειρία (επαναλαμβάνω....ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ).Μην ξεχνάς ότι έχω στα χέρια μου 2 χρόνια ζευγάρι...υγιέστατο.Απλα δεν το έβαλα για αναπαραγωγή πέρσυ.Φέτος το έβαλα και πήρα πουλάκια.

Και το ξαναλέω....

Αφήνω λοιπόν στην άκρη την δική μου εμπειρία και πάμε στην δική σου....που περιμένω να μπου απαντήσεις ακόμα.....Ποια είναι στην πράξη ?

Πάμε παρακάτω.

Μίλησε κανείς για κλουβάκια των 40 πόντων ?...εκτός απο σένα ?

Απλά ζητήθηκε η γνώμη μου απο τον Γιάννη (ρωτα τον ίδιο γιατί απευθύνθηκε σε μένα)...και του εξέφρασα την αποψή μου.

Πάμε και πιο κάτω.

Είδα με τα μάτια μου υγιέστατη οικογένεια (γονεις και 5 νεοσοί) να μεγαλώνουν σε 40άρα ζευγαρώστρα. (μπορεί να είναι και εξαίρεση....Σιγουρα δεν είναι κανόνας)

Ας μας πει και ο Γιώργης απο το Αίγιο που ζευγαρώνει τα δικά του πουλάκια (Λέω εγώ τωρα)

Και βέβαια θα ήταν τέλειο να μπορούσαμε να έχουμε το κάθε πουλάκι σε κλουβί του ενός μέτρου......Μπορούμε άραγε ?

Και τέλος....η καρδερίνα του γείτονα σου είναι πιασμένη και το ξέρεις τοσο καλά.... όσο και γω.

----------


## johnrider

τελικά λάθος είχα γράψει πιο πάνω εάν λες για εμενα δημήτρη η κλούβα είναι 1.25x50x1,40 ύψος. τα πουλια όταν πετάνε κάνουν πραγματικούς κύκλους.θα ήθελα να απαντηθεί και το άλλο ερώτημα μου εάν κάποιος ξέρει γιατί τα δυο έχουν μείνει πίσω στο ντύσιμο του κεφαλιού η μαύρη λωρίδα τώρα παίρνει και βγαίνει και το κόκκινο, ενώ τα αλλα δυο είναι στα τελειώματα.όπως είπα και πριν τα πουλια ταΐζονται x4 μερίδες για να μην έχουμε τσακωμούς.και όσο για το κούρνιασμα το κάθε ένα έχει το δικό του μέρος έχουν πιάσει όλες τις γωνιές ψιλά.

----------


## jk21

εγω με την δικια μου εμπειρια εχω δει και πουλια να βαφονται (και πολυ καλα μαλιστα ) και πουλι να μην βαφεται σε χωρο 1.20 (κρεμαστηκε απο αγκαθι νεραγκαθου )   .Μιλαμε παντα για την διαμονη κατα την περιοδο απογαλακτισμου μεχρι να μπουν σε διαδικασια ζευγαρωματος ,που περιλαμβανει τις δυσκολες περιοδους της πτεροριας και της μεγαλης υγρασιας .Σε αυτες τις εποχες δεν ειχα χασει πουλακια 

αλλα η δικια μου εμπειρια ειναι πολυ μικρη ,οπως και η δικη σου στην συγκεκριμενη περιοδο και δεν μπορουν να δωσουν ντιρεκτιβες 

αναφερθηκες στον Γιωργο .Νομιζω συζηταμε για συγκεκριμενη περιοδο και οχι για την περιοδο ζευγαρωματος αυτη τη στιγμη .Για το ζευγαρωμα ειναι αλλη ιστορια ,που πραγματι σε μικρο κλουβι ειναι δυσκολοτερο αλλα και να το πετυχει καποιος ,εγω προτιμω το ευρυχωρο .Ο Γιωργος οταν το δει το θεμα ,θα μας πει σε τι χωρο μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα του (γιατι για αυτο συζηταμε ) και αν ειναι οπως τον περιγραφεις για τα δικα σου ατομικα κλουβια (ποστ 15  )




> Εξαρτάται τι εννοεί κάποιος μικρό κλουβί.
> 
> Τι μικρό κλουβί που θα βάλω εγώ το κάθε γαρδέλι είναι 35 Χ 45 Χ 45.



διαστασεων  << 35 Χ 45 Χ 45  >>  .Αυτο εννοουσα ως 40αρι κλουβι   .Ας το πουμε 45αρι 

ομως ουτε ο Γιωργος ,ουτε ο jk ,ουτε εσυ δημιουργουν κανονα ,απλα δινουν δεδομενα .Ο κανονας δημιουργειται απο πραγματικες εικονες απο πολλες εκτροφες ,που χρονια τις ψαχνω διαδικτυακα .Υπαρκτες ή οχι ,δυστυχως δεν δειχνονται απο τους εκτροφεις .Οι σιγουρα υπαρκτες ομως δειχνονται και ηδη εχουμε δει νωριτερα καποια βιντεο και στο θεμα με την εκτροφη του Νικολα εχουμε δει ακομα περισσοτερα 


η κλουβα του Γιαννη ( johnrider ) δεν ειναι τοσο μικρη οσο ισως νομιζεις .θα δωσει ο Γιαννης τις διαστασεις

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> αλλα η δικια μου εμπειρια ειναι πολυ μικρη ,οπως και η δικη σου στην συγκεκριμενη περιοδο και δεν μπορουν να δωσουν ντιρεκτιβες


Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα...

Καλό θα είναι λοιπόν απο την στιγμή που δεν έχουμε την απαιτούμενη εμπειρία ...καλό θα είναι *και εγώ... και εσύ* να ακούμε αυτούς που έχουν δοκιμάσει που έχουν αναπαράγει που έχουν μεγαλώσει που έχουν παρατηρήσει......ΣΩΣΤΑ.

Τέλος... δεν κρύβω ότι με κουράζει απίστευτα ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί το όλο θέμα με τα ιθαγενή...με τις εγκρίσεις....και τελικά είμαι ο μόνος που γράφω και εκφράζω άποψη.

----------


## jk21

εγω ακουω αυτους που εχουν και παρουσιαζουν πραγματικη εκτροφη και διδασκομαι απο αυτους .Απο αυτους που εχουν πραγματικη εκτροφη για τους φιλους τους ή στα λογια ,δεν μπορω  και δεν θελω να τους ακουσω .Απο καποιους << μυστικους >> εχω ακουσει στο παρελθον (οχι απαραιτητα ενεργους εδω ) τις απωλειες τους απο λαθη τους ...

εσυ που εχεις δει και εχεις πειστει ,οπως ολη την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο μας εδειχνες ωραια στιγμιοτυπα απο την εκτροφη σου ,μπορεις και τωρα να μας δειξεις τα μικρα στα ατομικα τους κλουβια (σε τακτικα διαστηματα )ωστε να βαλεις ενα πετραδακι στο να γινει και η δικια σου θεση (εμπειρια εστω αλλων ) ,εμπειρια και γνωση για τα νεα μελη μας 

* αν και υπαρχει σχετικη συζητηση σε αλλο thread και αν θες το συζηταμε και εκει ,ουτε οταν υπηρχε παλια ,ουτε τωρα που ξαναενεργοποιηθηκε ,δεν με κουραζει ο τροπος με τις εγκρισεις (αν και σε μας πεφτει το βαρος ) αλλα θα με κουρασει οταν οσοι ειχαν ζητησει καποτε την απελευθερωση ,αρχιζουν και παρουσιαζουν (δεν το κανανε αν και ειχανε την ευκαιρια και πολυ πριν αρχισουν οι καυγαδες ) την πραγματικη εκτροφη τους και συγχρονως δινουν με επιχειρηματα και μαρτυριες την εμπειρια τους .Τοτε η συζητηση θα ειναι μεγαλη και οπως υποσχεθηκαμε ,θα ξανασκεφτουμε την τελευταια αποφαση μας .Ηδη παντως ,ειδικα ο Στελιος ,ανοιξε ωραια θεματα για συζητηση αλλα ειδα ελαχιστες συμμετοχες ...

----------


## jk21

> εάν λες για εμενα δημήτρη η κλούβα είναι 1.25x50x1,40 ύψος. τα πουλια όταν πετάνε κάνουν πραγματικούς κύκλους.


πως την βλεπεις Βασιλη; μικρη;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> πως την βλεπεις Βασιλη; μικρη;


Αν κρίνω απο το video που είδα...πολύ μικρή.

Και ασχολούμαστε με την κλούβα και ξεχάσαμε τα πουλιά τα οποία σκοτώνονται.

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## jk21

Οι διαστασεις ειναι πραγματικες που αναφερει ο Γιαννης .Οταν την εφτιαχνε νομιζω μου την ειχε δειξει και ολοκληρη .Αν εχει φωτο ας μας την βαλει .

θες να πεις οτι αν η κλουβα ηταν ακομα και διπλασια ,δεν υπηρχει περιπτωση να δεις πουλι να κανει προς στιγμην τσαμπουκα στο αλλο; εννοεις οτι ο οποιοσδηποτε τσαμπουκας ,αν δεν ειναι συνεχης ,μπορει να ειναι μοιραιος; Αν υπαρχει επαρκεια ταιστρων και ποτιστρων ,οι τσακωμοι Βασιλη ειναι περιστασιακοι και προβλημα υπαρχει μονο αν ενα κυριαρχο πουλι ,επιμενει πχ στο να μην αφηνει ενα μη κυριαρχικο να τρωει ή να κουρνιαζει καπου .Αλλα αυτο ,απο εναν εκτροφεα καρδερινας  ,συνειδητο του τι κανει ,μπορει με απλη παρατηρηση (που πρεπει καθημερινα να υπαρχει ) να αντιμετωπιστει ,με διαχωρισμο του πουλιου σε ευρυχωρο χωρο ή αν δεν υπαρχει ,εστω σε μικροτερο (αλλα παρατηρηση και της προσαρμογης του σε αυτον ) 

τα προβληματα που ισως οδηγησανε τους λεγομενους εμπειρους ,στο να βαζουν τα πουλια σε μονα κλουβια και να ψαχνουν πως τα πουλια τους δεν θα φανε μονο λιπαρους σπορους ,δημουργουνται απο την συνηθεια να αφηνουμε τα πουλια στην τυχη τους και να αλλαζουν φαι στις ταιστρες καθε βδομαδα .Οταν << ποναει >> κεφαλι ,δεν <<<κοβω >> κεφαλι ,λεει μια παροιμια ...

και για οποιον παρατηρει τις καρδερινες του (αυτες που μενουν τελικα υγειεις και ζωντανες ) τσακωμοι του μεγεθους που ισως ειδαμε να συμβαινουν στο βιντεο (για μενα σε νορμαλ βαθμο ,αν και εχει σημασια το ποσο συνεχιζουν να υπαρχουν σταθερα μεταξυ συγκεκριμενων πουλιων ,στο συγκεκριμενο κοπαδι ) ειναι συνηθεις

ισχυει παντα και η προταση μου :



> εσυ που εχεις δει και εχεις πειστει ,οπως ολη την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο μας εδειχνες ωραια στιγμιοτυπα απο την εκτροφη σου ,μπορεις και τωρα να μας δειξεις τα μικρα στα ατομικα τους κλουβια (σε τακτικα διαστηματα )ωστε να βαλεις ενα πετραδακι στο να γινει και η δικια σου θεση (εμπειρια εστω αλλων ) ,εμπειρια και γνωση για τα νεα μελη μας

----------


## geam

[QUOTE=johnrider;625433]έχω 2 ερωτήματα. πιστεύετε ότι τα πουλιά πρέπει να χωριστούν άμεσα η πρέπει να περάσουν την πτεροροια πρώτα, η όταν την περάσουν μπορούν να μείνουν όπως είναι όλο το χειμώνα η κλούβα είναι 1.20 x50x1,40 ύψος.το δεύτερο ερώτημα είναι τα δυο από αυτά η μάσκα δεν φαίνεται όσο στα αλλα δυο τώρα αρχίζουν και βγάζουν για ποιον λόγο.

[/QUOTE]


Γιάννη η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι να μην χωρίσεις τους γονείς από τα μικρά, αφού η κλούβα είναι αρκετά μεγάλη.... μιλάω πάντα για μέχρι 10 – 12  πουλιά...
Όσον αφορά τη μασκα και τα χρώματα, μπορεί καποιο πουλάκι να υστερεί στην ανάπτυξη... αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα είναι κι ανησυχητικό....

Υ.Γ. : προσωπικά για μένα δεν παίζει και τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο η εμπειρία...
να αιτιολογήσω τι θελω να πω... υπάρχουν «έμπειροι» εκτροφεις που μπορει σε μια αναπαραγωγική περίοδο, να βγαλουν 50 κλαρωμένα μικρά και να χάσουν 10....
και ρωτάω .... που οφείλεται αυτό???? γιατι αφου εχουν μεγάλη εμπειριά και γνωρίζουν πολλές από τις ιδιαιτερότητες αυτου του πουλιού δεν τα «έσωσαν»????? γιατι καποιοι με εμπειρία δεν εβγαλαν μικρά φετος???? (σαν εμενα που δεν εχω εμπειρια αλλά οσο ζω μαθαίνω....)
Η προσωπική μου άποψη λοιπόν είναι πως ο καθενας που αχολείται με αυτά τα πουλια  πρέπει να παρέχει το καλύτερο δυνατό που μπορεί...  κρίνοντας τι είναι το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά του... επειδή έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα πως δεν υπάρχει χρυσός κανονας και χρυσή συνταγή για εκτροφή – διαμονή – αναπαραγωγή...
Το κάθε πουλί εχει τον δικό του χαρακτήρα.... είτε  θελουμε να το πιστευουμε είτε όχι...
Εμένα προσωπικά , αδέρφια μεγαλωμένα στην ιδια κλούβα, το ένα τρωει αυγοτροφή ενώ το άλλο όχι....  το ένα τρωει σκουλήκια ενώ το άλλο όχι.... ποιος μπορει να μου πει που οφείλεται αυτό????
Η διατροφή – διαμονή – αναπαραγωγή οφείλεται σε συνδυασμό πολλών συνιστωσών που αλλάζουν από πουλί σε πουλί, από περιοχή σε περιοχή κι από ιδιοκτήτη σε ιδιοκτήτη...
Μπορει να δώσω δυο πουλια για παράδειγμα,  στο Βασίλη.... είμαι 1000% σίγουρος, πως ενώ μπορεί να ταίζουμε την ιδια ακριβως τροφή στις ιδιες αναλογίες και οι δυο, πως μπορει να ακολουθούμε την ίδια ακριβώς διατροφή, πως ενώ μπορεί να έχουμε τα ίδια ακριβώς κλουβιά, πως ενώ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούμε το ίδιο ακριβώς νερό (χλώριο, αλατότητα κλπ), με λίγα λόγια ότι κάνω εγώ,  να κάνει κι ο Βασίλης, μόνο που τα πουλιά θα έχουν αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος (προσανατολισμό της θέσης του κλουβιού βορράς νότος ή γεωγραφική διαμέρισμα Π. Φάληρο - Παιανία) τα 2 ζευγάρια δεν θα έχουν καμία σχέση στην συμπεριφορά τους...

----------


## geam

> Μην μπερδεύεις τα ελεύθερα πουλιά με αυτά που είναι εκτροφής.


θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! καλή η φύση και η παρατήρηση της, καλή η φύση και ο καλύτερος δάσκαλος για να μας μάθει τι τρώνε αυτά τα πουλιά και ποιες είναι οι συνήθειες τους, αλλά είναι κατι που μπορεί να γίνει ΜΟΝΟ στη φύση.... φυσικά η φυση δεν μας μαθαινει τα πολλά μυστικά που κρύβει.... πρέπει να τα ανακαλύψουμε μόνοι μας, ΑΝ τα ανακαλύψουμε ποτε....

στα κλουβιά τα πουλιά είναι έρμαια των δικών μας συνηθειών.... οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια εξομοίωσης της φύσης με την εκτροφή μας θα στεφθει με παταγώδη αποτυχία.... στη φύση το ελεύθερο πουλί μπορεί να διανύσει αρκετά χιλιόμετρα για να φάει μόνο ένα σπόρο, ή για να βρει το "αντίδοτο" σε κάτι που το πείραξε.... στο κλουβί, κάθεται σα χάνος και τρώει ότι του πλασάρουμε....

----------


## johnrider

γιώργο μια σημείωση δεν υπάρχουν γονείς μέσα στην κλούβα είναι 4 μικρά φετινά και αδέρφια.

----------


## geam

εγω θα τα άφηνα όλα μαζί....

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αν μπορέσω φέτος θα βαλω δυο ζευγαρια καρδερινες για αναπαραγωγη (ενα ζευγαρι γραβατες, αν βρω αρσενικη γραβατα και ενα ζευγαρι αρχεγονες).
Το αν θα βαλω καρδερινες για αναπαραγωγη εξαρτατε απο το αν θα με αφησουν οι ιδιοκτητες του σπιτιου που μενω να φτιαξω στην ταρατσα τις δυο κλουβες που θελω και τα οικονομικα βέβαια.
Οι διαστασεις θα ειναι 1,50*75*75 για την καθε κλουβα.(αποσταση απο το εδαφος δεν ξερω ακομα).
Θα ειναι κλειστού τυπου με θεα προς τον νοτο

----------


## jk21

> θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! καλή η φύση και η παρατήρηση της, καλή η φύση και ο καλύτερος δάσκαλος για να μας μάθει τι τρώνε αυτά τα πουλιά και ποιες είναι οι συνήθειες τους, αλλά είναι κατι που μπορεί να γίνει ΜΟΝΟ στη φύση.... φυσικά η φυση δεν μας μαθαινει τα πολλά μυστικά που κρύβει.... πρέπει να τα ανακαλύψουμε μόνοι μας, ΑΝ τα ανακαλύψουμε ποτε....
> 
> στα κλουβιά τα πουλιά είναι έρμαια των δικών μας συνηθειών.... οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια εξομοίωσης της φύσης με την εκτροφή μας θα στεφθει με παταγώδη αποτυχία.... στη φύση το ελεύθερο πουλί μπορεί να διανύσει αρκετά χιλιόμετρα για να φάει μόνο ένα σπόρο, ή για να βρει το "αντίδοτο" σε κάτι που το πείραξε.... στο κλουβί, κάθεται σα χάνος και τρώει ότι του πλασάρουμε....


κανεις δεν ειπε οτι αυτο που ισχυει στη φυση ,οτι ισχυει απαραιτητα και στο κλουβι .Ομως δεν υπηρξε ξεκαρφωτη η καλυψη φωλιων με ψευτικα ή πραγματικα φυτα ,δεν υπηρξε ξεκαρφωτη η καλυψη ευρυτερα μερους των κλουβιων με φυτα ,δεν ειναι ξεκαρφωτη η προτιμηση (σαν παλαβα κανουν ) των πουλιων σε τροφες που τους βαζουμε σε κλαρια απο τη φυση ,δεν ειναι ξεκαρφωτο οτι σε ενα χωρο ακομα και διμετρης κλουβας ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζευγαρωσουν καρδερινες ,ενω καναρινια οχι .Ολα αυτα προκυπτουν απο την παρατηρηση της ζωης των πουλιων στη φυση .Πουλιων που να θυμισω οτι αν μιλαμε για balcanica ,το 90 % των πουλιων δεν ειναι πανω απο 3 γεννεων πουλια .Αν αμφισβητηθει το ποσοστο (που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ουτε για αυτο ) ας δοθουν παραδειγματα με καρδερινες 4 γεννεων 

σαφως και τα πουλια δεν εχουν τις θερμιδικες αναγκες που εχουν αν πετανε χιλιομετρα ,αλλα δεν ξερω παρα εξαιρεσεις πετυχημενων εκτροφεων ,που να βαζουν 3-4 σπορους μονο στη διατροφη τους .Εσυ ο ιδιος ,επιλεγεις και επελεγες παντοτε το καλυτερο και πιο πολυποικιλο μιγμα μπορουσες .Δεν απεκλεισε κανενας οτι θα υπαρξουν ιδιαιτεροι χαρακτηρες πουλιων που δεν θα ανεχονται στο ιδιο κλουβι αλλα πουλια ,αλλα και συ πιο πανω προτεινες τα πουλια να παραμεινουν μαζι .Σαφως αν υπαρξουν προβληματα ,καποια θα χωρισουν.ομως αλλο αυτο και αλλο να γινει ο χωρισμος κανονας .Ακομη και οι οπαδοι της θεωριας (αντε και της πραξης ) του χωρισμου ,θα εχουν τα αρσενικα μονα τους και τα θηλυκα σε ενιαιο χωρο και ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι το πρωτο το κανουνε για το δασκαλεμα και για κανεναν αλλο λογο .Εγω περιμενω να δω  θηλυκα πουλια (και οχι ενα κατ εξαιρεση σε καθε εκτροφη ) να παραμενουν και μετα το βαψιμο ,σε μεμονωμενο κλουβι μεχρι της εναρξη της αναπαραγωγης .

οσο για τη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση .. δεν ειναι μονο οτι τα πουλια τρελενονται περισσοτερο με τους ημιωριμους σπορους .Ειναι οτι ξοδευουν χρονο για τη συλλογη τους και αυτο τα ξεστρεσσαρει και το να επιλεγουμε ποιοι πρεπει να ειναι αυτοι οι σποροι ,ειναι θεμα της παρατηρησης του πουλιου στη φυση .Αν αυτο δεν το βλεπανε εμπρακτα και με αποτελεσματα οι εκτροφεις ,δεν θα ειχαμε 70000 αναγνωσεις στο σχετικο θεμα ,μεσα σε 2 χρονια απο τοτε που ανοιχτηκε ....

η εκτροφη της καρδερινας ειναι συνδιασμος της παρατηρησης της στη φυση ,της παρατηρησης του καθε χαρακτηρα στο κλουβι ,της γνωσης πανω στις διατροφικες της αναγκες και της αντιμετωπισης εγκαιρα των θεματων υγειας και της μεταδοσης εμπειριας για τους τροπους που εκεινη επιλεγει να ζευγαρωνει (διαστασεις χωρων ,καλυψη ,επιλογη φωλιας ,στιγμη τοποθετησης ζευγαριου χωρια ή μαζι κλπ )

οποιος τα δει μονοπλευρα ,δεν θα εχει μακροπροθεσμα σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης του .θεωρια χωρις εμπειρια δεν υπαρχει .εμπειρια χωρις θεωρια δεν υπαρχει .η εκτροφη της καρδερινας ειναι κατι που δεν αρκει η προχειροτητα και οι ευκαιριακες προσπαθειες

----------


## geam

σε όλα τα θέματα υπάρχουν δύο ή περισσότερες όψεις κι απόψεις...

φυσικά και υιοθετούμε «εικόνες» και «πρακτικές» της φύσης...

ως προς την αναπαραγωγή φωλιές με πρασινάδα, ήλιο,  κλπ

ως προς την διατροφή προσπαθουμε να μαθουμε τις διατροφικές συνήθειες με ημιώριμους σπόρους, πρασιναδα, αγκάθια,  κλπ
ως προς τη διαμονη, κούρνιασμα, συνήθειες, κοπάδια κλπ

αυτό που λέω είναι πως σίγουρα δεν μπορουμε να αντιγράψουμε – προσομειώσουμε  εξ ολοκλήρου αυτό που συμβαίνει στη φύση....

και φυσικά το πώς λειτουργούν βραχυπρόθεσμα – μακροπρόθεσμα αυτές οι τροφές που δίνουμε στα πουλιά...

π.χ. ενας αθλητής μπορει να καταναλώνει 100 σουβλάκια τη μερα και να τα «καιει» επειδή εχει καλό μεταβολισμό...
ενας άλλος αθλητης μπορει να τρωει το ίδιο, αλλά να μην μπορει να πετυχει τις καυσεις που κανει ο πρωτος, επειδή δεν εχει τοσο καλό μεταβολισμό....
κι ενας τρίτος ο οποίος δεν ασχολειται με τον αθλητισμό (προς το παρόν) επειδή τρώει 50 σουβλάκια ημερησίως, να είναι στα πρόθυρα του να ασχοληθεί με το σούμο...

θελω να πω με τα παραπάνω, πως δεν υπάρχει κανόνας... μόνο προσωπικη παρατήρηση και συζήτηση απόψεων...

απλά επειδή κι εγω προβληματίζομαι, μπορει να μου απαντήσει κάποιος έμπειρος ή μη, γιατί πουλάκια αγρια, επιβιώνουν πάνω από 3-4 χρόνια, (= 6 έως 8 πτερόρροιες) με κατακόκκινη μάσκα, σε μικρά πενταβρώμικα κλουβιά, που τρώνε μόνο χύμα καναρινοτροφή, και πίνουν νερό σε ποτίστρες καταπράσινες από την άλγη?????

----------


## jk21

> Μην μπερδεύεις τα ελεύθερα πουλιά με αυτά που είναι εκτροφής.


για να γινω και λιγο προβοκατορας   :Happy: 

*Επιλογή θέσης φωλιάς στην ζευγαρώστρα. (καρδερίνες) ποστ 2*


> *Απο τον Ανδρεα εχω ακουσει (το εχει αναφερει κατοπιν και εδω ) οτι εχει παρατηρησει πως οι φωλιες στη φυση αν δεν ειναι στην ανατολικη πλευρα του δεντρου ,εχουν σιγουρα ορατοτητα προς αυτην .Το που και πως εντος κλουβιου θα το πουνε τα παιδια που εκτρεφουν.*Απλα να πω οτι αυτο στη φυση ,εχει μαλλον εξηγηση στο οτι σε μια εποχη που ο ηλιος ακομα δεν ειναι πολυ ψηλα ,η φωλια πρεπει να δεχεται θερμοτητα ,οσο γινεται περισσοτερη ωρα .Αυτη η θεση ειναι οταν κοιτα νοτιοανατολικα .


εγω ειχα και εχω σταθερη θεση οτι η φυση ειναι χρησιμη προς παρατηρηση και πολλα απο εκει ,μπορει να χρησιμευσουν και στην εκτροφη ,αρκει να συνδιαστουν με την εμπειρια .Βασιλη συνεχιζεις να εισαι απολυτος οτι δεν πρεπει να μπερδευουμε *καθολου* την ζωη των πουλιων στη φυση (πουλιων που οι προσφατοι προγονοι τους ζουσανε σε αυτη ) με την ζωη στο κλουβι ; θεωρεις αχρηστη ειτε την συγκεκριμενη παρατηρηση του Ανδρεα ή και αλλες ανθρωπων που παρατηρουν την καρδερινα στο πως συμπεριφερεται στη φυση; θεωρεις εντελως ασχετη την οποια επιτυχια του Ανδρεα και στην εκτροφη ,βασει των οσων εχει παρατηρησει στη φυση;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Για να τελειώνουμε. (τουλάχιστον εγώ)

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι είμαι απόλυτος σε όσα λέω....και δεν θα το πω ποτέ όση εμπειρία και πείρα να αποκτήσω.

Με λίγα λόγια.

Δεν μου άρεσε η είκονα και το κλίμα στα γαρδελάκια που είδα στο βίντεο του Γιάννη και εξέφρασα την γνώμη μου.Μπορεί ο Γιάννης να μην έχει καμιά απώλεια και μένα να μου ψοφήσουν όλα επειδή τα χώρισα.

Τίποτα περισότερο...τίποτα λιγότερο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Επίσης χρωστάω και αυτό...

Τέσσερα φετινά καρδερινάκια που ήταν σε κλούβα πτήσης 1,40 Χ 0,45 Χ 0,45.

Ολα πηγαίναν καλά μέχρι που διαπίστωσα απίστευτους τσακωμούς....και τα πουλιά χωρίστηκαν.

Και τώρα είναι έτσι.

----------


## jk21

το οτι δεν εισαι απολυτος στο οτι αλλο τα πουλια στη φυση και αλλο στο κλουβι ,το κραταω ,αν και δεν ειχες πει μεχρι τωρα αυτο 

εδω δεν ειναι ενα θεμα που εχει ανοιχτει μονο για τα πουλια του Γιαννη ,αλλα ευρυτερα για την διαμονη των πουλιων ολων ,στις διαφορες περιοδους του χρονου .Ειτε στο Γιαννη ,ειτε σε σενα ,ειτε σε μενα ,ειτε σε ολους ,οι εξελιξεις μπορει να ειναι ευχαριστες (το ευχομαι για ολους )ή δυσαρεστες αυτη την περιοδο που εχει ξεκινησει και θα ερθει πιο δυσκολη οταν αυξηθει η υγρασια .Το που θα οφειλονται οι απωλειες ,για μενα δεν ειναι στανταρ και  δεν οφειλεται σιγουρα στη διαμονη των πουλιων σε ευρυχωρα κλουβια του 1 με 1μισυ μετρου ,αλλα παιζουν ρολο διαφοροι παραγοντες ,τις περισσοτερες φορες ασχετοι ,αν η παρατηρηση των πουλιων απο εμας ,εχει διαπιστωσει αρμονικη διαβιωση (με λογικες φυσικα εξαιρεσεις παροδικου χαρακτηρα ) .Απο εσενα Βασιλη κατατεθηκε ως παρατηρηση των << εμπειρων που πρεπει να ακουμε >> και οχι μονο λογω της δικιας σου εμπειρια που το περιορισες μετα ,οτι τα πουλια πρεπει να μπαινουν σε μικρα κλουβια ,που ελπιζω να κατεληξες οτι αυτα για σενα τουλαχιστον ειναι γυρω στους 40 ποντους .Την εμπειρια ,το ειπα και το ξαναλεω ,δικια σου ή αλλωνων πιο εμπειρων ,θελω να την δω με συγκεκριμενα δεδομενα .Αν οχι με βιντεο αλλων (γνωστων ή τυχαιων ) εκτροφεων απο το youtube ,εστω με τα δικα σου πουλακια στα ατομικα κλουβια ,οπως τοσο καιρο τα βλεπαμε να ζευγαρωνουν ,να γεννιουνται να μεγαλωνουν ,στις ζευγαρωστρες .Μονο ετσι θα μιλαμε για εμπειρια που θα αντιδιαστελλεται και θα εχει λογο απεναντι στη θεωρια !

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα το βιντεο .Ειναι ενα δεδομενο !!!!

δεν εχεις ομως μονο 2-3 πουλακια .Τα αλλα τα χωρισες;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Επίσης και αυτό.

Το κλουβάκι που έιναι η κάθε καρδερίνα μόνη της (πάντα για φετινά πουλιά) είναι 0,35 Χ 0,45 Χ 0,45.

Κατα την πρωσοπική μου πάντα άποψη είναι ιδανικός χώρος....να ξεχειμωνιάσει το πουλί.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η Καρδερίνα στην φύση επιλέγει να κάνει φωλιά, σε περίμετρο ένα μίλι περίπου από τα σημεία που θα βρει νερό και φαγητό
επάρκεια φαγητού για όλη την οικογένεια εκείνη την περίοδο,και υπολογισμένη κατανάλωση ενεργείας για να το αποκτήσει

Η κατανάλωση ενέργειας, σε σχέση με την επάρκειά τροφής (ποικιλία) έχουν σημαντικό ρόλο και στην εμφάνιση ,και στην επιβίωσή της κάθε περίοδο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τωρα ειδα το βιντεο .Ειναι ενα δεδομενο !!!!
> 
> δεν εχεις ομως μονο 2-3 πουλακια .Τα αλλα τα χωρισες;


Ωπ ...έχεις δίκιο (λάθος βιντεο)

Σε πολύ λίγο το βιντεο με όλα τα πουλάκια. (το ανεβάζω τώρα)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## jk21

ετσι μαλιστα !!!!

Γνωμη μου ειναι να εχεις μια πατηθρα ,σε επαρκη αποσταση απο το χωρισμα (για προστασια της ουρας ) ωστε να πετανε προς την αντιθετη (οπου εχει καγκελο και μπορουν να πιαστουν και χωρις πατηθρα )

----------


## jk21

Θα καταθεσω την αποψη ,ενος ατομου που θα ηθελα να ειναι παρων και να ακουσετε απευθειας την αποψη του ,αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι στις επιλογες του και δεν ειμαι και τοσο χαρουμενος για αυτο ,γιατι ολοι εχουμε υποχρεωση στα νεα παιδια που θελουν  να μαθουν .Θα αναφερω απλα οτι εκτρεφει καρδερινες και δεν θα μιλησω για εμπερια ή μη ,γιατι η εμπειρια δεν μπορει να διαπιστωθει πισω απο ανωνυμιες .Η πρωτοβουλια της καταθεσης της θεσης του (ετσι κι αλλιως ανωνυμα γινεται ) ειναι δικια μου ,αν και ξερω οτι δεν τον πειραζει ,που θα την αναφερω .Οσοι εχει σημασια να καταλαβουν ποιος ειναι ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το καταλαβουν και θα παρουν το μηνυμα 

Συζητουσαμε πανω στην κουβεντα που εχει ανοιχτει στο παρον θεμα .Η θεση μου γνωστη ... δεν βρισκω την συμβιωση λογικου αριθμου πουλιων ( 2-5 ) σε μια κλουβα 1 με 1.50 μετρο ,επικινδυνη ,αρκει να υπαρχουν επαρκη σκευη φαγητου και καθημερινη παρατηρηση ,για τυχον μονιμη προβληματικη συμπεριφορα πουλιων (και οχι περιστασιακη και ηπιων τσακωμων ,δεδομενων για μενα σε πουλια σαν τις καρδερινες ) .Φυσικα θεωρω σωστοτερη τη διαβιωση σε ακομα μεγαλυτερους χωρους ,αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο

Εκεινος συμφωνος και καθετος (περισσοτερο απο μενα ) στο οτι οι μικροι χωροι ,ακομα και με ενα πουλι ,οχι μονο ειναι πιο επικινδυνοι στατιστικα ,για στρεσσαρισμα καποιων πουλιων με τις γνωστες τραγικες συνεπειες ,αλλα και με αντικρισμα σε προβληματα που εμφανιζονται στο ραμφος (απο κακη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ) και στα δαχτυλα (δεν θυμαμαι πως μου το δικαιολογησε ,αλλα το δικαιολογησε ) .Αλλα το κυριοτερο η διαβιωση των πουλιων ,σε ατομικα κλουβια και οχι με αλλα ατομα του ειδους ,οδηγει σε χαρακτηρες πουλιων που τεινουν στην εσωστρεφεια και σε επιθετικες συμπεριφορες ,οταν βρεθουν με αλλα πουλια (πχ το ταιρι τους ) κατα την αναπαραγωγη (με το ζορι βατεμα ,σπασιματα αυγων κλπ ... λεω εγω τωρα  :wink:   )

μου ανεφερε επισης (για αυτους που λενε οτι δεν εχει και τοση σημασια τι κανουν τα πουλια στη φυση ) οτι οι ψιλοτσακωμοι ,ειναι στην καθημερινοτητα των πουλιων στη φυση και οταν υπαρχει στην αιχμαλωσια επαρκεια φαγητου και σκευων ,δεν μπορει να επηρεασουν τραγικα τα πραγματα 


επαναλαμβανω οτι το καταθετω σαν μια αποψη ,γιατι ετσι οπως κατατεθηκε ,δεν μπορει να ειναι τιποτα αλλο

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη την κλουβα μου την θυμασαι.Ειχα αρσενικο που ολη την ημερα δεν εκανε τιποτα αλλο απο το να τσακωνεται με τα παντα.Επι 2 εβδομαδες δεν αφηνε κανενα πουλι να παει κοντα του οταν ετρωγε η οταν πηγαινε στο νερο για μπανιο,μεχρι που αναγκαστηκα και  τον εβγαλα απο μεσα.Νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ σε αυτα τα πουλια,και το μονο που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι να παρατηρουμε και να επεμβαινουμε κατα την κριση του καθενος.Καλος ο μεγαλος χωρος οταν δεν υπαρχουν τσακωμοι,αλλα αν πρεπει να χωριστουν και δεν εχουμε αναλογο χωρο να τα βαλουμε τοτε αναγκαστηκα θα μπουν οπου μπορει ο καθενας.

----------


## jk21

> Η θεση μου γνωστη ... δεν βρισκω την συμβιωση λογικου αριθμου πουλιων ( 2-5 ) σε μια κλουβα 1 με 1.50 μετρο ,επικινδυνη ,αρκει να υπαρχουν επαρκη σκευη φαγητου και *καθημερινη παρατηρηση ,για τυχον μονιμη προβληματικη συμπεριφορα πουλιων* (και οχι περιστασιακη και ηπιων τσακωμων ,δεδομενων για μενα σε πουλια σαν τις καρδερινες ) .Φυσικα θεωρω σωστοτερη τη διαβιωση σε ακομα μεγαλυτερους χωρους ,αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο


δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου ... διαφωνω με την δεδομενο διαχωρισμο ετσι κι αλλιως .Αλλα οπως ειπες ο καθενας κρινει αναλογα με αυτο που εχει μπροστα του και τον χαρακτηρα των πουλιων του . Αλλα και στην περιπτωση αυτη ,αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα και ο ενας καπεταν φασαριας ,πιστευω οτι πρεπει να ειναι σε οσο γινεται μεγαλυτερο χωρο

----------


## jk21

Δαμιανε ,επειδη η περιπτωση σου ειναι μια πραγματικη περιπτωση και αξιζει να την δουμε λιγο  ..

το πουλι αυτο ηταν πουλι γεννημενο στην εκτροφη σου ή ηρθε απο αλλη εκτροφη; ήταν ανηλικο ή ενηλικο και σε ποια περιοδο του χρονου ειχε συμβει αυτο; στο συγκεκριμενο χωρο ,ειχε ξαναδιαβιωσει και πριν τη συγκατοικηση με τα αλλα πουλια; αν δεν ηταν δικια σου εκτροφης ,στην προηγουμενη με ποσα πουλια ζουσε μαζι;

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη το περιστατικο αυτο εγινε περιπου 5 χρονια πριν,και ηταν η πρωτη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης,και αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχαν μπει στην κλουβα Νοεμβριο μηνα.Οπως ειχα αναφερει παλιοτερα σε αλλο ποστ τα πουλακια που ειχαν μπει μεσα ηταν 4 ζευγαρια αγορασμενα απο μαγαζι αλλα αγρια πιασμενα απο την φυση(αλλα μυαλα τοτε).Ηταν ενηλικο πουλι και το μονο που μου δημιουργησε προβλημα αυτα τα 3 χρονια που ειχα την κλουβα.Βεβαια την επομενη χρονια τα πουλακια αυτα ελευθερωθηκαν και ειχα μονο πουλακια γεννημενα εκει,χωρις τετοια προβληματα παλι.Και για να σε προλαβω εψαξα παρα πολυ αυτον τον καιρο για να παρω τα 2 ζευγαρακια μου και το τι φολα κυκλοφορει δεν περιγραφεται.Τι ενοω;Αναφεροντας πουλακια εκτροφης μπορει οι γονεις τους να πετουν ελευθεροι στη φυση (εχει γεμισει ο κοσμος  κλεμενα αυγα απο φωλες και τα παρουιαζουν εκτροφης).Αρα αν εγω παρω 1-2 -5 ζευγαρια απο αυτα τα πουλια εν αγνοια μου δεν θα διαφερουν καθολου με αυτο που ειχα εγω τοτε.Νομιζω οτι αν ξερουμε πραγματικα οτι τα εκτροφης ειναι πραγματι εκτροφης και καποιες γενιες πισω θα μπορουμε να συμπεριφερθουμε εντελως διαφορετικα απο οτι σε πουλια που ανεφερα πριν.

----------


## jk21

Δαμιανε δεν με προλαβες ... εχει μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου εδω μεσα να λεω ,οτι στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι πιο ευκολο να βρεις (μιλω παντα για balcanica ) πουλι πραγματικης εκτροφης να στο χαριζουν (εδω μεσα ειδικα καποιοι γνωστοι αγνωστοι εχουν χαλασει την πιατσα ... και βλεπω να αυξανονται ) ,παρα να στο πουλησουν 

Δυστυχως τοτε  ,δεν ειναι αξιολογησιμο παραδειγμα η δικια σου περιπτωση  ,γιατι ειναι λογικο σε πιασμενα πουλια ,να ειναι πολυ συχνη και δεδομενη αυτη η συμπεριφορα .Οταν σε ρωτησα στο προηγουμενο ποστ ,ειχα και αυτο στο μυαλο μου σαν περιπτωση ,αλλα δεν το ανεφερα γιατι δεν ηξερα για το ποσο παλια αναφεροσουν 

Παντως  ακομα και πουλια εκτροφης ,που ερχονται στην εκτροφη μας ,απο αλλη στην οποια δεν συμβιωνανε με αλλα μαζι ,αλλα ειχαν δικο τους αποκλειστικα χωρο ,ειναι λογικο (οχι παντα δεδομενο ) να εμφανιζουν τασεις κτητικοτητας στο νεο τους περιβαλλον και χωρο (αν ειναι δυναμικοι χαρακτηρες ) ή εντονου στρεσσαρισματος απο την υπαρξη αλλων κυριαρχων (αν ειναι χαρακτηρες φοβισμενοι ,μη κινητικοι ακομη και στον προηγουμενο χωρο διαβιωσης ,που ηταν αποκλειστικα δικος τους )


επισης πουλια δικης μας  εκτροφη  , που ζουσανε μονα τους σε συγκεκριμενο χωρο ,αλλα στην πορεια αυτος ενωθηκε με καποιο διπλανο και προστεθηκαν σε αυτον και αλλα πουλια  ,ειτε του ιδιου φυλου ειτε αντιθετου ,θεωρουν το χωρο δικο τους και το δειχνουν με την επιβολη της προτεραιοτητας τους ,οταν μπαινει η τροφη

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη εισαι απολυτος και δεν επιτρεπεις σε καποια παιδια να πουν την γνωμη τους ξερωντας οτι θα τους εναντιωθεις! Πρωτον!
Δευτερον, μας ειπες την γνωμη σου 1000 φορες σε αυτο το νημα, μην συνεχιζεις, 8 ευρω εχει το κουρεμα (της γλωσσας δεν γνωριζω ακριβως!
Τρίτον τα πουλια του Δαμιανου ακομη και πιασμενα να ηταν ζουσαν σε ενα χωρο που ομοιο του δεν εχω ξαναδει, 8 πουλακια σε χωρο ειλικρινα 2πλασιο απο αυτον που ζω εγω με την Βικυ!
Τεταρτον, τα προβληματα ενος μεγαλου χωρου με ολα τα πουλια μεσα τα ξερεις και τα εχουμε ξανασυζητησει και ξερεις τους κινδυνους που εγκυμονει κατι τετοιο
Πεμπτο, περα απο ολα τα αλλα ακομη και να αφαιρεσουμε ολα τα κυριαρχα πουλια, κατι που θεωρω αδυνατο για εμενα, παντα θα υπαρχει ενας κυκλος πιο ισχυρων πουλιων απο τα αλλα.. εκει θα δουμε σε καποια πουλια το φαινομενο της παχυσαρκιας και σε καποια αλλα πουλια το φαινομενο της καρινας, ειναι κατι που συνανταω και στην δικη μου εκτροφη καναρινιων αλλα υπαρχει και στην δικη σου.... καποια απο τα πουλια σου ειναι παχυσαρκα και καποια αλλα ειναι πενα..... και μην πεις οχι γιατι θα τα πιασω ενα ενα οταν ερθω πανω!

Τελος απλα χαλαρωστε.... ολες οι ιδεες ειναι για να εφαρμοζονται και να κρινονται... εγω προσωπικα εχω χασει πουλια απο ομαδικη συμβιωση και ποτε απο μεμονωμενα πουλια. Μπορει να ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος. Για ΕΜΕΝΑ ομως και στο δικο ΜΟΥ μυαλο εχει αποτυπωθει αυτη η εντυπωση!

Προτιμω να εχω ξεχωριστα τα πουλακια μου και να τα διαχειριζομαι οπως θελω σε κλουβια μικροτερα , απο το να τα εχω σε μεγαλυτερα και να χασω εστω και ενα πουλι.
Επισης στο καθε εκτροφεα δουλευει καθε συστημα διαφορετικα! Αυτο που εσενα μπορει να πηγαινει ρολοι εμενα μπορει να με καταστρεφει!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο σε ενα φορουμ ,για να γραψεις την γνωμη σου ,να θεωρεις δεδομενο οτι δεν θα εναντιωθει καποιος στην δικη σου .Τα φορουμ ειναι για να συζηταμε ,να συμφωνουμε ,να διαφωνουμε και οι << τριτοι >> να παιρνουν την αποφαση τους ,για το τι θεωρουν ποιο σωστο ,με βαση τα στοιχεια και τα επιχειρηματα που ακουνε .

απο και και περα ... Για το θεμα του Δαμιανου νομιζω δηλωσα οτι δεν ειναι αξιολογισημη η περιπτωση του .Μιλαμε για πιασμενο πουλι ,που οπου και να εμενε (ακομα και στον τεραστιο χωρο που ειχε ο Δαμιανος ) εν δυναμει μπορει να εχει περιεργη συμπεριφορα .Οταν απο την φυση ,πας σε ενα χωρο πιο περιορισμενο μεν ,αλλα μικρογραφια αυτης ,ειναι λογικο να μην περιοριζονται τα διεκδικητικα σου ενστικτα ,ειδικα σε περιοδους με αυξημενα γενετησια ενστικτα .


Το αν ενα πουλι σε μια εκτροφη ειναι πιο αδυνατο (αλλα οχι καρινιασμενο ) δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι ασθενικο ,ουτε οτι τα αλλα ειναι κυριαρχα και του επιβαλλονται .Μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας του οργανισμου ,οπως και στους ανθρωπους ή και να ειναι πιο κινητικο απο τα αλλα .Αλλα ακομη και κυριαρχικη συμπεριφορα να υπαρχει απο καποια εναντι αλλων ,η παρατηρηση μπορει να το διορθωσει ειτε στα καναρινια ,ειτε στις καρδερινες .Ποτε δεν αρνηθηκα (το ειπα και πιο πανω ) το χωρισμο καποιων πουλιων ,οταν μονιμα δημιουργουνε προβλημα .Στα καναρινια παντως που τα εχω χρονια τωρα ,το μεγαλυτερο μερος του χρονου εχω συμβιωση και μαλιστα ομαλη .Αυτη την περιοδο εχω και θηλυκα με αρσενικα ενηλικα ,χωρις προβλημα .Σαφως καθως πλησιαζει η αναπαραγωγη θα πρεπει να διαχωρισθουν 

Οπως θα διαβασες στην παραθεση της γνωμης γνωστου μου εκτροφεα (και δεν διαφωνω μαζι της ) η διαβιωση πουλιων χωρις αλλα σε μικρα κλουβια ,μπορει να μην εχει επιδραση μονο στο αν πεθανουν ή οχι (που αυτο ειναι συζητησιμο με θετικα και αρνητικα και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ) αλλα και στο χαρακτηρα τους 

ολα αυτα τα παραθετουμε ,τα συζηταμε και οπως σωστα λες ,ο καθενας βλεπει και αποφασιζει τη θα κανει στη δικια του εκτροφη ,σε συνδιασμο με τα δικα του βιωματα .Οταν ομως διαβαζουν και νεοι εκτροφεις ,διχως βιωματα ,δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι πρεπει να αφηνεις χωρις αντιθεση μηνυματα ,οπως οτι η διαβιωση σε κλουβια 1.20   πχ 4 πουλιων ,συμφωνα με τους << εμπειρους >> εκτροφεις οδηγει σε θανατους .Εγω σε αυτο αντιταχθηκα ,γιατι θεωρω οτι δεν ισχυει και θα ισχυε αν ειχαμε με στοιχεια αυτη την καταθεση εμπειριας απο τους ιδιους .Αποδεχομαι ομως σαφως να πει καποιος πχ εσυ ,ο βασιλης ,οτι εγω στη δικια μου εκτροφη εφαρμοσα το συστημα του χωρισμου των πουλιων και δεν ειχα θανατους ,ουτε περιεργες επιθετικες συμπεριφορες απο τα πουλια αυτα ,κατα την συμβιωση με το ταιρι τους στην αναπαραγωγη .Αυτο ειναι καταθεση εστω και μικρης εμπειριας και ειναι απολυτα σωστο και απαραιτητο να γινεται ! οπως αντιστοιχα καποιοι αλλοι πχ εγω να πουν (αν εχει συμβει ) οτι με συμβιωση πουλιων ολο το χρονο ,δεν εχασα πουλια στις δυσκολες περιοδους της πτεροριας και της φουλ υγρασιας φθινοπωρου και χειμωνα 


εν  πασει περιπτωσει ,θα σου κανω τι χαρη και θα περιμενω χωρις κριτικη ,την οποια αλλη καταθεση θεσης ,αρκει να γινεται με στοιχεια για το ιστορικο των πουλιων και την διαβιωση τους (ως προς τον χωρο )  απο την γεννηση τους μεχρι τη στιγμη που συζηταμε

----------


## geam

> Τελος απλα χαλαρωστε.... 
> 
> Επισης στο καθε εκτροφεα δουλευει καθε συστημα διαφορετικα! Αυτο που εσενα μπορει να πηγαινει ρολοι εμενα μπορει να με καταστρεφει!
> 
> και μην πεις οχι γιατι θα τα πιασω ενα ενα οταν ερθω πανω! (*έλα και σε μένα αν είσαι νταής...  * )



απλα χαλαρωστε....

----------


## Bullseye

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Λέω να καταθέσω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου πάνω στο θέμα που συζητάτε. Ξεκαθαρίζω εξ αρχής ότι η εμπειρία μου δεν είναι μεγάλη. Την 1η μου χρονιά από 2 ζευγάρια κατάφερα να πάρω 17 πουλάκια 3 εξ αυτών από δικό μου λάθος απεβίωσαν, τα υπόλοιπα 14 τα είχα σε κλούβα πτήσης 1χ0,5χ0,75 με αρκετό φαγητό και νερό. Τσακωμούς ιδιαίτερους δεν παρατήρησα πουλιά δεν έχασα. Αυτό που παρατήρησα όμως αργότερα όταν έδωσα κάποια πουλιά με έκανε να καταλάβω ότι ο χώρος ήταν πάρα πολύ μικρός για τόσα πουλιά. Όταν λοιπόν έμειναν στην κλούβα 6-7 πουλιά παρατήρησα μεγάλη αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά τους ως προς εμένα αλλά και στη διάθεσή τους. Φέτος σε κλούβα 80χ70χ1,10 έχω 6 πουλάκια!! Έχει τύχει να έχω καρδερίνα σε κλουβί καναρινιού ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά πως να το κάνουμε αλλιώς είναι τα πουλιά σε μεγάλο χώρο. Επίσης θεωρώ ότι τα πουλιά σε μεγαλύτερο χώρο έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μας παρατηρούν από απόσταση και σιγά σιγά να μας συνηθίζουν. Με αυτό τον τρόπο αποφεύγουμε στρεσαρίσματα με τις συνέπειες τους.

----------


## mitsman

Αν ξεραμε και το ονομα σου θα ηταν καλυτερα!


Οσο μεγαλυτερο ενα κλουβι Παντα τοσο το καλυτερο ειναι.... δεν το συζηταμε αυτο.... αυτο που συζηταμε ειναι αν ειναι καλυτερα τα πουλια να ειναι χωρισμενα μεταξυ τους ή ολα μαζι σε κοπαδακια!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Αν ξεραμε και το ονομα σου θα ηταν καλυτερα!


Αντρέας απο Χίο.

Σπέσιαλ...παιδί.

----------


## johnrider

Ξανά διαβάζοντας αυτό το θέμα μου ήρθε  το εξής ερώτημα.Eάν κάποιος θελήσει να αποκτήσει μια καρδερίνα μονο και μονο να του κελαηδάει. Πάει σε έναν εκτροφέα ο οποιος τα πουλιά του τα έχει σε τεράστιες κλούβες, διαλέξει ένα το παίρνει το βάζει σε κλουβί 40 πόντων. Tι ποσοστό έχει να του ζήσει αυτό το πουλί.

----------


## johnakos32

Ειναι αναλογα και το πουλι , εδω τα περνουν απο την φυση που ειναι ενα απεριοριστο κλουβι και τα βαζουν στους 10 ποντους και ζουνε. Ειναι και στον χαρακτηρα και το πως θα το παρει το πουλι.
Θα πρεπει να γινει σταδιακα το θεμα δηλαδη να μπει το πουλακι σε μια 90αρα αρχικα και αν ολα οκ μετα απο καποιον καιρο ας το βαλει και στο 40 αφου νομιζει οτι αυτο αξιζει σε αυτο το πουλι.

----------


## jk21

σε οσο μεγαλυτερο χωρο ζουσε ,τοσο πιο δυσκολα θα δεχθει το μικρο 

σιγουρα παιζει ρολο ο χαρακτηρας 


γνωμη μου ,οποιος θυσιαζει πουλι εκτροφης ,για να του κελαηδα μοναχο του ,κανει μεγα λαθος .Για να το φιλοξενησει μεχρι να του βρει ταιρι ,αποδεκτο ,αρκει να ειναι σε ανταξιο χωρο

----------


## ninos

Το χειμώνα, λόγω ασθένειας ενός αρσενικού, τον πηρα απο την κλούβα και το έβαλα σε ένα κλουβί περίπου στις διαστασεις που λες.  Το άφησα ενα μήνα και παραπάνω και ζούσε μια χαρά χωρίς να ειναι στρεσσαρισμενο

Πρέπει να αναφέρεις και το βάθος, ύψος, αλλά μικρότερο μήκος από 40 cm ειναι θα έλεγα, απογοητευτικο για καρδερίνα. 

Φαντάζομαι ισχύει όμως ότι και στα καναρίνια. Όσο πιο μεγάλο, τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------

